# Chi mi aiuta a richiudere il vaso di Pandora?



## Margherita84 (15 Luglio 2010)

Lo conosco a 18 anni. Il primo amore per tutti e due. Antonio è bellissimo, gentile, dolcissimo, premuroso. Ma anche insicuro, malinconico, un po' vanesio. Ma io sono innamorata persa. E anche lui. Vado in Erasmus la nostra è l'unica coppia che non scioglie. Sono anch'io una bella ragazza e sono piena di corteggiatori. Semplicemente, non mi interessano. Mi basta Lui.


 I problemi iniziano verso i 23 anni, quando lui si accorge di essersi lasciato alle spalle l'adolescenza. Diventa scorbutico. Non mi cerca, non mi tocca più. Dice che è stressato per il lavoro. Dopo tre mesi in quelle condizioni, gli chiedo una pausa. Lui è sconvolto. Il giorno dopo è sotto casa mia con un mazzo di rose.


 Per un anno va tutto bene e per il mio compleanno mi fa un regalo bellissimo. Una settimana dopo mi chiama lugubre: un'amica di amici ci ha provato spudoratamente. Non ci ha fatto nulla, ma è assalito dai dubbi. Mi chiede una pausa. Poi mi lascia: ha baciato l'altra e ha deciso che con me non può continuare. Dopo due giorni mi tempesta di telefonate. Piange, implora. Vengo a sapere da amiche di lei che al momento fatale, lui si è fatto prendere dal panico, ha girato i tacchi e l'ha piantata lì. 


 C'è un confronto duro, analizziamo i nostri problemi e promettiamo di risolverli. Io ci credo. Penso sia l'uomo della mia vita e se superiamo questo, la strada sarà in discesa. I primi mesi sono bellissimi, poi lui decide di iniziare un secondo lavoro. I suoi attacchi di rabbia, contro me e contro gli altri, aumentano. Fa i capricci. Mi devo accontentare delle briciole del suo tempo. Lo vedo esaurito e per aiutarlo gli faccio da segretaria e traduttrice. Tra poco il secondo lavoro finirà, mi dico. Ma all'ennesima mancanza di rispetto gli faccio una scenata. Lui chiede una pausa. Poi mi lascia, dicendo che per lui sono come una sorella. In due settimane perdo sei chili.


 Dopo tre mesi, quando ormai avevo recuperato un po' di stabilità, chiede di rivedermi. Io nicchio, ma lui insite. Usciamo e scoppia la passione. Lui ci tiene a informarmi che è uscito con un'altra. Gli dico che non ne voglio sapere nulla, ma non c'è verso. Alla fine, esausta  gli chiedo se è vero che, come mi ha detto all'inizio, c'è stato solo qualche bacio. Mi dice di no. Ma che ha interrotto il tutto a metà perché gli venivo in mente io.


 Lì impazzisco. So che è assurdo – non eravamo insieme dovevo preventivarlo - ma è davvero come se mi avessero pugnalato. Lui cerca di recuperare il rapporto in tutti i modo, e io lo saboto, lo tratto male, lo evito. E più lo tratto male più lui soffre e mi giura amore eterno. Passa dall'arroganza alle lacrime. Mi perseguita, non mi lascia aria, mi assilla.


E qua arriva il fattaccio. Un giorno mi trovo a fare la pausa pranzo con Francesco che mi fa la corte da mesi e che ho sempre respinto. Francesco sa della mia situazione di cuore infranto, ma persevera. E quel giorno riesce a strapparmi la prima risata sincera in quattro mesi. Lo bacio. Poi gli dico che non è il caso. Che sono ancora innamorata di un altro. Mi dice che se sono innamorata di uno che ha avuto il coraggio di piantarmi due volte, sono innamorata di cretino (il ragionamento sembra non fare una grinza, tra l'altro). Lui continua a corteggiarmi. E io ci ricasco. E ancora, per tre settimane. E un giorno ci manca proprio tanto così che non facciamo l'amore. Ora gli ho detto basta, che non posso continuare così. Lui ha detto: "ok, tu non puoi continuare così? Io aspetto". Ora per fortuna è in ferie, così ho qualche settimana per difendermi dal suo senso dell'umorismo tentatore.


 E nel frattempo Antonio, ignaro di tutto (è convinto, abbastanza arrogantemente, che io non potrei mai uscire con un altro. E fino a un mese fa ne ero convinta anch'io. Tra l'altro, vedesse con chi esco, lui che da' tanta importanza all'aspetto fisico :mrgreen, continua a cercarmi, e chiamarmi. E' folle, ma nonostante sia single da quattro mesi e possa vedere chi mi pare, non ho il coraggio di dirgli che sono uscita con un altro. Un po' per vergogna di essermi lasciata andare così, un po' perché la fedeltà per me è un valore assoluto e mi sento tremendamente in colpa, come se fossimo ancora assieme. Un po' perché so quanto male fa e se decido di non vederlo più mi sembra inutile dirglielo. L'ultima volta che l'ho visto, tra sensi di colpa e rabbia per come si comporta gli ho detto che non lo amo più, di lasciarmi in pace. Dice che non è vero, che lo faccio per ripicca e lui aspetta che mi passi. E continua a chiamarmi.


 Ma poi davvero non voglio più vedere Antonio? Non lo so. Io lo amavo tremendamente e a pensare ai momenti stupendi che abbiamo passato assieme mi si spezza il cuore. E ora?  Non lo amo più davvero o è solo delusione o mancanza di fiducia dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto passare? Lui è sincero. E' sempre sincero. Ma ha granitiche certezze momentanee e io non ce la faccio più. Sono sempre stata la parte forte della coppia, ma non so se riuscirei a farlo per tutta la vita. Mi sto già sgretolando. A 26 anni una persona può davvero cambiare? E faccio bene a dirgli di Francesco, o me lo devo tenere per me?


 E poi: con Francesco sono serena ma non mi ci vedo, assieme a lui. L'ho sempre considerato un ragazzo affascinante, ma non pensavo potesse piacermi fisicamente. Eppure quando mi guarda con quegli occhi non riesco a resistergli. E' possibile che l'uragano che ho dentro sia solo dovuto alla  voglia inconscia di vendetta? Sto forse chiudendo la porta in faccia alla felicità?
 Antonio dice che questa volta ha capito davvero. Che il problema è che ci siamo messi assieme troppo giovani e lui ne ha sofferto, ma ora sa che vuole solo me. E che sto buttando via sette anni di storia per orgoglio.


 Per ora ho detto a tutti e due di lasciarmi in pace.
 Che faccio? Scappo e apro un bar a Copacabana?


----------



## Loscma 2.0 (15 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Lo conosco a 18 anni. Il primo amore per tutti e due. Antonio è bellissimo, gentile, dolcissimo, premuroso. Ma anche insicuro, malinconico, un po' vanesio. Ma io sono innamorata persa. E anche lui. Vado in Erasmus la nostra è l'unica coppia che non scioglie. Sono anch'io una bella ragazza e sono piena di corteggiatori. Semplicemente, non mi interessano. Mi basta Lui.
> 
> 
> I problemi iniziano verso i 23 anni, quando lui si accorge di essersi lasciato alle spalle l'adolescenza. Diventa scorbutico. Non mi cerca, non mi tocca più. Dice che è stressato per il lavoro. Dopo tre mesi in quelle condizioni, gli chiedo una pausa. Lui è sconvolto. Il giorno dopo è sotto casa mia con un mazzo di rose.
> ...


 
Finalmente una storia con protagonisti sani di mente... 
che dirti, forse si è chiuso un capitolo e si è aperta per te una nuova ed emozionate fase della Vita...

consigli ne riceverai tanti, come al solito ci saranno punti di vista risibili e condivisibili... io dico la mia...

Volta pagina...


----------



## Daniele (15 Luglio 2010)

Sai che ti dico? Antonio è uno spostato e Francesco è un provolone che ci prova e ci ripriva, tanto sa ce tu ci starai. Lascia stare tutti e due e non farti prendere dalla smania delle storie, divertiti con le amiche e di di no fino a che non trovi chi ti possa piacere, ma non come Antonio, ma in modo diverso.


----------



## Loscma 2.0 (15 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai che ti dico? Antonio è uno spostato e Francesco è un provolone che ci prova e ci ripriva, tanto sa ce tu ci starai. Lascia stare tutti e due e non farti prendere dalla smania delle storie, divertiti con le amiche e di di no fino a che non trovi chi ti possa piacere, ma non come Antonio, ma in modo diverso.


 
perchè Antonio sarebbe uno spostato? e Francesco un provolone??

giuro mi sono perso un pezzo...


----------



## Daniele (15 Luglio 2010)

Antonio è uno spostato senza dubbio, una persona con granitiche convinzioni per 5 minuti è sinceramente una persona con seri problemi, ma problemi da terapia di anni!
L'altro è uno che sa che piace e che sa che continuando come la goccia potrà scavare un solco nella roccia...ci prova ripetutamente sapendo che la bella di fronte ci starà.
Ma se lei non ci sta vuol dire solo una cosa, una cosa molto semplice, che a lei di lui non gli importa nulla seriamente, sarebbe solo un puro esercizio ginnico ludico da camera.
Io sono dell'idea che dopo un lungo percorso insieme ad una persona anche se si può uscire con altri è doveroso per se stessi non farlo per non cadere preda di persone sbagliate visto che in quel momento non si sa perchè siamo tutti sempre un poco nel pallone, sia da un lato che nell'altro.


----------



## Loscma 2.0 (15 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Antonio è uno spostato senza dubbio, una persona con granitiche convinzioni per 5 minuti è sinceramente una persona con seri problemi, ma problemi da terapia di anni!
> L'altro è uno che sa che piace e che sa che continuando come la goccia potrà scavare un solco nella roccia...ci prova ripetutamente sapendo che la bella di fronte ci starà.
> Ma se lei non ci sta vuol dire solo una cosa, una cosa molto semplice, che a lei di lui non gli importa nulla seriamente, sarebbe solo un puro esercizio ginnico ludico da camera.
> Io sono dell'idea che dopo un lungo percorso insieme ad una persona anche se si può uscire con altri è doveroso per se stessi non farlo per non cadere preda di persone sbagliate visto che in quel momento non si sa perchè siamo tutti sempre un poco nel pallone, sia da un lato che nell'altro.


non so cosa dire, da quello che scrivi sembra tu conosca per filo e per segno la vicenda...

sono più convinto che alla fine della fiera per la nostra amica sia semplicemente arrivato il capolinea della sua relazione.... il nuovo spasimante si gioca le sue carte e se son rose fioriranno..


----------



## Magenta (15 Luglio 2010)

Se posso permettermi, Dani, è il nostro pessimista di umor nero... per lui son tutti stronzi e tutte puttane...ma gli vogliamo bene anche per questo...

Per me Margherita ti sei comportata bene, soprattutto nella frase di chiusura dove dici di aver chiesto ad entrambi di lasciarti perdere per un pò.
Penso che Antonio non ti ami più,e penso che nemmeno tu lo ami.
E' stata una storia bellissima, piena di emozioni, siete cresciuti assieme, avete condiviso tante emozioni ma... quella parte è chiusa,e basta.
Tutto questo lasciarsi e riprendersi non è sano, non è normale, tra due persone che si amano.
Tieni conto che ti parla una che crede nell'amore da "senza te mi manca il respiro"
L'Amore è altro, non è un lasciarsi e riprendersi e farsi male per poi chiedere scusa e andare con altre e poi confessarsi...
Francesco ha una perseveranza da manuale, e meriterebbe conoscerlo meglio, dargli una possibilità. Quanti uomini troverai che alle parole "amo un'altro" continuano imperterriti a corteggiarti, a farti ridere, a starti vicino? 
Secondo me (se ti interessa,se non è solo un ripiego perchè Antonio non c'è) potrebbe nascere qualcosa di bello...





Margherita84 ha detto:


> Lo conosco a 18 anni. Il primo amore per tutti e due. Antonio è bellissimo, gentile, dolcissimo, premuroso. Ma anche insicuro, malinconico, un po' vanesio. Ma io sono innamorata persa. E anche lui. Vado in Erasmus la nostra è l'unica coppia che non scioglie. Sono anch'io una bella ragazza e sono piena di corteggiatori. Semplicemente, non mi interessano. Mi basta Lui.
> 
> 
> I problemi iniziano verso i 23 anni, quando lui si accorge di essersi lasciato alle spalle l'adolescenza. Diventa scorbutico. Non mi cerca, non mi tocca più. Dice che è stressato per il lavoro. Dopo tre mesi in quelle condizioni, gli chiedo una pausa. Lui è sconvolto. Il giorno dopo è sotto casa mia con un mazzo di rose.
> ...


----------



## Angel (15 Luglio 2010)

Avevo 2 amici che andavano avanti così, hanno cominciato a stare insieme verso i 17 anni poi verso i 20 hanno cominciato 6 mesi stavano insieme e un paio di mesi si lasciavano un grande amore non riuscivano a stare lontani l'uno dall'altro...questo fino ai 25 anni...finalmente sposi :mrgreen::mrgreen:






6 mesi dopo...............divorziarono :unhappy:    :mexican:


----------



## Brady (15 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> *Per ora ho detto a tutti e due di lasciarmi in pace.*
> Che faccio? Scappo e apro un bar a Copacabana?


 
Antonio è come un paio di vecchie scarpe comode ma bucate. Ogni volta rimetterci i piedi è un piacere, ma quando piove non servono a un fico secco...
Francesco non saprei. In generale diffido di chi insiste troppo. Vuol dare l'impressione di saperne più di noi... su noi stessi! Oppure insiste proprio perché sa che tu "ami" un altro e questo gli fa intravedere una storia senza impegno. Comunque hai detto già tu la cosa che conta: "non mi ci vedo, assieme a lui".

Quindi che fare? Quello che hai scritto tu in grassetto, sostituendo il "per ora" con un "per sempre"
Poi se vuoi puoi anche aprire il bar. In tal caso chiamaci che veniamo tutti a brindare con una tequila alla tua libertà di scegliere qualcuno che ami davvero :mexican::mexican::mexican:!!!


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2010)

Io quoto magenta! 

Però sinceramente il comportamento di Antonio non mi piace per nulla, al di la di tutto mi sembra troppo lunatico, a te no?
Io mi sarei stancata molto prima. :unhappy:


----------



## Magenta (15 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io quoto magenta!
> 
> Però sinceramente il comportamento di Antonio non mi piace per nulla, al di la di tutto mi sembra troppo lunatico, a te no?
> Io mi sarei stancata molto prima. :unhappy:


*Antò, fa caldo!*

Forse è per questo scherz...

E' lunatico si il ragazzo... indeciso, insicuro... per questo ho detto a Margherita che non è innamorato,altrimenti sarebbe meno farfallone...

 In effetti sembra una situazione di comodo quella di Antonio, un ritorno a vecchie e sicure abitudini, più che un rendersi conto di amare ancora.
A me le minestre riscaldate: 
1) non piacciono
2) tantomeno le capisco
quindi per me ex sei ed ex rimani.
Del resto se ci siamo lasciati i motivi c'erano.
E per me eccezioni non ce ne sono. Quando ho voluto provare io a fare eccezioni sappiamo come è finita.


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2010)

Su Antonio non mi ci dilungo perchè ormai è un rapporto asfittico. 
Entrambi avete già dato. 

Qualche parola in più la spenderei invece su Francesco. 
La cosa principale è che assieme a lui non ti ci vedi. 
E questa non è una cosa da poco. Certe volte, l'istinto, o se vuoi la prima impressione su una persona, è quella che conta davvero.
non sottovalutare queste tue riserve iniziali verso Francesco.

E comunque, nessuno ti corre dietro; per cui nulla vieta di goderti un po' questa tua "libertà" ritrovata, dopo una lunga parabola di vita di coppia ormai conclusa. No?

in bocca al lupo :singleeye:
ari


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> *Antò, fa caldo!*
> 
> Forse è per questo scherz...








:sonar:



> E' lunatico si il ragazzo... indeciso, insicuro... per questo ho detto a Margherita che non è innamorato,altrimenti sarebbe meno farfallone...
> 
> In effetti sembra una situazione di comodo quella di Antonio, un ritorno a vecchie e sicure abitudini, più che un rendersi conto di amare ancora.
> A me le minestre riscaldate:
> ...


 Quoto, nemmeno a me piacciono le minestre riscaldate..con 'sto caldo poi.:unhappy:

Propongo anche un discorso più cattivo.
Comunque, secondo me, Antonio crede anche di avere la sicurezza che margherita tornerà da lui. L'ha sopportato fino ad ora, insomma gli ha sempre "permesso" di fare così, sono sempre tornati insieme...magari crederà di "averla in pugno".


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Luglio 2010)

Ciao Margherita!
E' una cosa ormai risaputa che a una brava ragazza debba toccare in sorte di innamorarsi di un cialtrone.

E il tuo Antonio è la larva umana più graziosa che oggi mi sia stata descritta.
Uno di quelli che se ti volesse bene come un uomo onesto e concreto ti farebbe scappare più di un serpente che ti striscia ai piedi del letto...
I ragazzi perbene stancano, annoiano, fiaccano le idee, le giornate e la vita...

Invece vedi questo esemplare?

Ti dà la sicurezza che desideri, la paura di perderlo che genera attaccamento, il senso di vuoto quando è lontano, la gioia del ritorno quando si fa vivo, la compassione di mamma mentre sbrodola lacrime, l'orgoglio di donna se ti porta i fiori, la forza virile quando ti scuote, il desiderio di averlo tutto per te quando liscia le altre, il cuore che batte perchè tenerlo è sempre una sfida e mai la noia di una vita costantemente uguale a sè stessa...

L'altro invece che ti offre?

Sè stesso, il solito, brutto sè stesso...

Roba che al confronto sfregare i calli del nonno con la pomice è quasi come essere in un film di Indiana Jones...

Il bell'Antonio ti ha abituata troppo bene!

Non rinunceresti mai all'adrenalina che ti spara in corpo uno così per andare ad ammuffire su uno scaffale tarlato a guardarvi crescere le unghie con l'uggioso Francesco!

Il gaglioffo si sostituisce con un altro gaglioffo ,di pari grado o superiore, non con un gigione!

Ammesso di volerlo davvero sostituire...

Ciao!


----------



## Margherita84 (15 Luglio 2010)

Loscma 2.0 ha detto:


> Finalmente una storia con protagonisti sani di  mente...


Azz... se lo dici tu...
Diciamo che è il miglio complimento che mi potessi fare.
Ma a me in questo momento sembra di essere tutto fuorché sana di  mente...:unhappy:



Daniele ha detto:


> Antonio è uno spostato e Francesco è un provolone che ci prova e ci ripriva, tanto sa ce tu ci starai.


Credo di aver dato un'opinione un pò falsata del povero Francesco. Lo conosco da abbastanza tempo da essere sicura che il ragazzo non è assolutamente un provolone. Anzi.

Anzi, avrei preferito fosse un provolone. Mi avrebbe tolto parte dei problemi di coscienza. Invece il ragazzo si è preso la scuffia...



Angel ha detto:


> Avevo 2 amici che andavano avanti così, hanno  cominciato a stare insieme verso i 17 anni poi verso i 20 hanno  cominciato 6 mesi stavano insieme e un paio di mesi si lasciavano un  grande amore non riuscivano a stare lontani l'uno dall'altro...questo  fino ai 25 anni...finalmente sposi :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 6 mesi dopo...............divorziarono :unhappy:    :mexican:


Ho due amici - età e storia incredibilmente parallela - che hanno fatto lo stesso.
Si sono sposati tre settimane fa.
Aspettiamo.... :condom:


----------



## Margherita84 (15 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io quoto magenta!
> 
> Però sinceramente il comportamento di Antonio non mi piace per nulla, al di la di tutto mi sembra troppo lunatico, a te no?
> Io mi sarei stancata molto prima. :unhappy:



Sono esattamente le parole che ha detto mia madre l'ultima volta che mi ha lasciata. 
Nel frattempo agitava minacciosamente un paio di cesoie da potatura...


----------



## Margherita84 (15 Luglio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Margherita!
> 
> I ragazzi perbene stancano, annoiano, fiaccano le idee, le giornate e la vita...
> 
> ...


Amo confessarle che sì. Anelo fiaccarmi le idee, come me le fiaccai per anni senza colpo ferire, finchè il mio amante non smarrì il senno come Orlando pur essendo - lo stolto forse non se n'è accorto - Medoro.
Da allora non ho pace.

Gradisce un cordiale? Ho giusto qui un'ampolla....


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Amo confessarle che sì. Anelo fiaccarmi le idee, come me le fiaccai per anni senza colpo ferire, finchè il mio amante non smarrì il senno come Orlando pur essendo - lo stolto forse non se n'è accorto - Medoro.
> Da allora non ho pace.
> 
> Gradisce un cordiale? Ho giusto qui un'ampolla....


Cara Signorina,
veda di non innamorarsi dell'ippogrifo...

I viaggi sulla luna sono lunghi e le fiasche tra cui cercare così numerose che non è difficile venir travolti da un insolito destino...

Grazie per la cordiale offerta dell'ampolla di cordiale.
Solo un sorso, o diverrei noioso.

Kanpai!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Amo confessarle che sì. Anelo fiaccarmi le idee, come me le fiaccai per anni senza colpo ferire, finchè il mio amante non smarrì il senno come Orlando pur essendo - lo stolto forse non se n'è accorto - Medoro.
> Da allora non ho pace.
> 
> Gradisce un cordiale? Ho giusto qui un'ampolla....


 Come io ho trovato in tradi la mia contessina, Rabarbaro ha trovato chi sa rispondergli a tono 

Finito l'Ot, cara Margherita il tuo Antonio mi fa tenerezza, in qualche angolo mi ricorda una parte di me. E so che molti comportamenti stile Antonio, hanno alla lunga creato dei problemi a mia moglie. Vedi forse tu, non sai prevedere in tempo le reazioni e i comportamenti di Antonio. Ma sei perfino fortunata, hai un amico come Francesco. 
Francamente io non capisco dove stia il vaso di pandora.

Altro OT, Magy sei un mito.
Non ti preoccupare di Daniele, lui lavora al supermercato con la macchinetta attacca prezzi, e oltre a giudicare e stigmatizzare, non sa far altro. Ma non è cattivo!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Margherita84 (15 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Francamente io non capisco dove stia il vaso di pandora.


Guarda, io ho fatto un giro nel forum e mi rendo conto che al confronto delle altre storie, i miei casini impallidiscono. Ma a me sembra come se fossi arrivata a un punto di rottura. Ho compresso, compresso, compresso e ora esce tutto di botto. Ho reazioni che non riesco a controllare.
Non sono io, semplicemente. E in fodo al vaso non ho idea di cosa ci sia.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Guarda, io ho fatto un giro nel forum e mi rendo conto che al confronto delle altre storie, i miei casini impallidiscono. Ma a me sembra come se fossi arrivata a un punto di rottura. Ho compresso, compresso, compresso e ora esce tutto di botto. Ho reazioni che non riesco a controllare.
> Non sono io, semplicemente. E in fodo al vaso non ho idea di cosa ci sia.


Due cose.
1) Se ritieni che siano casini di poco conto fai bene
2) Vai fino in fondo al vaso.
Stai solo facendo il punto della situazione affettiva no?

Ma mi piace da morire che tu non stia con uno, solo perchè
"bisogna". 
Poi vediamo se almeno in questo caso, il forum serve a te per qualcosa. 

Non richiudere il vaso allora, lascia che esca tutto, no?


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2010)

*Senza*

Senza troppi giri di parole:siete tre squinternati e immaturi nulla di più nulla di meno!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Lo conosco a 18 anni. Il primo amore per tutti e due. Antonio è bellissimo, gentile, dolcissimo, premuroso. Ma anche insicuro, malinconico, un po' vanesio. Ma io sono innamorata persa. E anche lui. Vado in Erasmus la nostra è l'unica coppia che non scioglie. Sono anch'io una bella ragazza e sono piena di corteggiatori. Semplicemente, non mi interessano. Mi basta Lui.
> 
> 
> I problemi iniziano verso i 23 anni, quando lui si accorge di essersi lasciato alle spalle l'adolescenza. Diventa scorbutico. Non mi cerca, non mi tocca più. Dice che è stressato per il lavoro. Dopo tre mesi in quelle condizioni, gli chiedo una pausa. Lui è sconvolto. Il giorno dopo è sotto casa mia con un mazzo di rose.
> ...


 L'importante non è quello che ha capito Antonio, ma quello che hai capito tu. Comunque l'idea del bar a Copacabana non scartarla :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:siete tre squinternati e immaturi nulla di più nulla di meno!!


Beata gioventù...


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2010)

*Caro conte,....*

Caro conte....questi tre rimarranno così......perchè oggi funziona così.....giustifichiamo sempre noi stessi,dando sempre colpe ad altri....non cresciamo mai dai nostri errori perchè errori non ne commettiamo mai.....li commettono gli altri!!


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'importante non è quello che ha capito Antonio, ma quello che hai capito tu. Comunque l'idea del bar a Copacabana non scartarla :carneval:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte....questi tre rimarranno così......perchè oggi funziona così.....giustifichiamo sempre noi stessi,dando sempre colpe ad altri....non cresciamo mai dai nostri errori perchè errori non ne commettiamo mai.....li commettono gli altri!!


Embè la colpa è sempre degli altri.
Va così dai tempi di Adamo...
La donna che mi hai posto accanto mi ha dato da mangiare e io ho mangiato.
Il serpente mi ha ingannata.

Ehm, non ti ho tradito, è stata lei a intortarmi.
Ehm, mio marito mi trascura e allora sono caduta tra le tue braccia.

Ehm, sono dei cattivi che ce l'hanno su con me e allora vengo bannato.

Ehm, io avevo studiato ma il professore ce l'aveva su con me.

Si, Satana è entrato nelle famiglie per questo la coppia scoppia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Il tuo elenco andrebbe allargato a dismisura....infatti viviamo in una società dove gli uomini son degli eterni bambinoni...viziati,violenti e prepotenti  senza più spina dorsale, degli imbelli.....le donne son superficiali e sballate....hanno perso il loro ruolo e non sanno che panni vestire....un quadro veramente deprimente!!!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Due cose.
> 1) Se ritieni che siano casini di poco conto fai bene
> 2) Vai fino in fondo al vaso.
> Stai solo facendo il punto della situazione affettiva no?
> ...


:unhappy: 
il forum è servito a tanti


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo elenco andrebbe allargato a dismisura....infatti viviamo in una società dove gli uomini son degli eterni bambinoni...viziati,violenti e prepotenti  senza più spina dorsale, degli imbelli.....le donne son superficiali e sballate....hanno perso il loro ruolo e non sanno che panni vestire....un quadro veramente deprimente!!!


Ecco, io dico solo na roba Oscuro.
Ogni tanto metto giù lo zaino delle responsabilità e faccio il matto.
Queste valvole di sfogo o se preferisci lo staccare la spina rinfranca l'anima e lo spirito. Poi concordo oggi si pretende di avere tutto e subito senza fare la minima fatica. Ma neanche si può tornare a tempi bui, in cui la vita era solo sacrificio e dolore eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> il forum è servito a tanti


Certo chi lo mette in dubbio?


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco, io dico solo na roba Oscuro.
> Ogni tanto metto giù lo zaino delle responsabilità e faccio il matto.
> Queste valvole di sfogo o se preferisci lo staccare la spina rinfranca l'anima e lo spirito. Poi concordo oggi si pretende di avere tutto e subito senza fare la minima fatica. *Ma neanche si può tornare a tempi bui, in cui la vita era solo sacrificio e dolore eh?*


Mah....forse servirebbe per riscoprire un pò di valori....ormai le persone più hanno e meno sono felici.


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2010)

*Conte*

Io invece dico una cosa:Io nella vita di casini ne ho avuti tanti....e me li son pure cercati.....ho vissuto....ma non mi son mai portato dietro innocenti....ho affrontato le mie peripezie con chiarezza...usando sincerità e trasparenza con chi mi relazionavo....!Troppo facile aver il porto sicuro e andar a zonzo per il mare.....non ho rispetto per i traditi e per i traditori..per quelli che si son autoconsegnati alla vita.....!!!Ho sempre mostrato prima l'anima poi il pensiero....nel bene e nel male....ma chi prendeva sapeva...chi lasciava altrettanto....!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece dico una cosa:Io nella vita di casini ne ho avuti tanti....e me li son pure cercati.....ho vissuto....ma non mi son mai portato dietro innocenti....ho affrontato le mie peripezie con chiarezza...usando sincerità e trasparenza con chi mi relazionavo....!Troppo facile aver il porto sicuro e andar a zonzo per il mare.....non ho rispetto per i traditi e per i traditori..per quelli che si son autoconsegnati alla vita.....!!!Ho sempre mostrato prima l'anima poi il pensiero....nel bene e nel male....ma chi prendeva sapeva...chi lasciava altrettanto....!


Bene. Un uomo una vita.:up:


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè la colpa è sempre degli altri.
> Va così dai tempi di Adamo...
> *La donna che mi hai posto accanto mi ha dato da mangiare e io ho mangiato.*
> *Il serpente mi ha ingannata.*
> ...


 La posizione peggiore però è quella del serpente... Adamo da la colpa ad Eva, lei la scarica sul serpente... ma lui su chi cazzo può scaricare tutto il casino? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mah....forse servirebbe per riscoprire un pò di valori....ormai le persone più hanno e meno sono felici.


Ma santa pazienza esistono dei valori assoluti?
O essi sono relativi?
Se i valori fossero cose stabilite da leggi di natura non ci sarebbe certo bisogno della polizia di stato. 

Dai una visione altamente riduttiva e semplicistica della faccenda.
Uccidere è un valore?
Ma come mai in certe epoche e in certe società era ed è DOVERE etico e morale uccidere chi infanga il nostro onore? DELITTO D'ONORE. 
Rubare è un valore?
Don Bosco insegnava: voi ricchi date ai poveri prima che vengano a rubare con la forza della disperazione.

Le persone (IMHO) meno sono felici, semplicemente perchè oggi siamo incastrati in un infernale sistema. L'infelicità nasce dalla bramosia di avere tutto quello che ti si dice sia necessario per essere felici.
La macchina consumistica è fetente.

Tutti ci lamentiamo del Berlusca, ma lui è stato un mago nell'ottundere le coscienze dell'italiano medio. Quanta felicità ha saputo vendere...eh?

La fedeltà ad esempio è un valore culturale, ma non biologico.
Se seguissimo le leggi di natura, ogni maschio farebbe di tutto per ingravidare più donne possibili, per trasmettere i propri geni. Al tempo stesso la femmina sarebbe portata a scegliere il maschio più forte e più in grado di dare garanzia di sopravvivenza alla propria prole.

Di fatto siamo passati da epoche in cui ci si sposava chi e se andava bene agli anziani delle famiglie, a epoche in cui ci si è sposati per interesse economico, a epoche in cui ci si è sposati per amore. 
Esistono coppie affiatatissime e coppie aperte, e coppie scambiste.
Esistono gli adulteri e le storie parallele. Esistono le prostitute e i mariti e padri di famiglia che ci vanno. Esistono gli stupratori.
Esistono i club per chi vive per il BSDM.
Esistono uomini integerrimi che alla domenica allo stadio si trasformano in massacratori di popoli.

Valori?
Come non può essere un valore accrescere il mio benessere?
Allora cerco di arricchirmi anche con metodi poco ortodossi no?
Sfruttando la buona fede di chi dà per scontato che l'onestà sia un valore condiviso da tutti.

I valori servono solo per quel gruppo o società che li condividono.
Ma non esistono in natura.


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La posizione peggiore però è quella del serpente... Adamo da la colpa ad Eva, lei la scarica sul serpente... ma lui su chi cazzo può scaricare tutto il casino? :rotfl:


sulla mela :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La posizione peggiore però è quella del serpente... Adamo da la colpa ad Eva, lei la scarica sul serpente... ma lui su chi cazzo può scaricare tutto il casino? :rotfl:


E pensa che pena.
Dio dice al serpente insidierai il calcagno della donna.
Ma la donna ti schiaccerà il capo.
Ci ho parlato sai con lui sai?
Mi ha detto una vita d'inferno, padre armorth mi consegna sfratti a nastro, altro che i ban che hai subito tu.
Ma mi ha promesso che giù all'inferno starò in compagnia delle mejo donne.


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Sono esattamente le parole che ha detto mia madre l'ultima volta che mi ha lasciata.
> Nel frattempo agitava minacciosamente un paio di cesoie da potatura...


Non so perchè, ma tua madre mi piace!!!


----------



## Loscma 2.0 (16 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece dico una cosa:Io nella vita di casini ne ho avuti tanti....e me li son pure cercati.....ho vissuto....ma non mi son mai portato dietro innocenti....ho affrontato le mie peripezie con chiarezza...usando sincerità e trasparenza con chi mi relazionavo....!Troppo facile aver il porto sicuro e andar a zonzo per il mare.....non ho rispetto per i traditi e per i traditori..per quelli che si son autoconsegnati alla vita.....!!!Ho sempre mostrato prima l'anima poi il pensiero....nel bene e nel male....ma chi prendeva sapeva...chi lasciava altrettanto....!


 
ma perchè sostieni che sti 3 siano senza speranza? non mi Pare che Margherita sia da buttare via... io la coglierei....


----------



## Margherita84 (16 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece dico una cosa:Io nella vita di casini ne ho avuti tanti....e me li son pure cercati.....ho vissuto....ma non mi son mai portato dietro innocenti....ho affrontato le mie peripezie con chiarezza...usando sincerità e trasparenza con chi mi relazionavo....!Troppo facile aver il porto sicuro e andar a zonzo per il mare.....non ho rispetto per i traditi e per i traditori..per quelli che si son autoconsegnati alla vita.....!!!Ho sempre mostrato prima l'anima poi il pensiero....nel bene e nel male....ma chi prendeva sapeva...chi lasciava altrettanto....!


Scusa, forse mi sfugge qualcosa.
E io in tutto questo che c'entro?


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Scusa, forse mi sfugge qualcosa.
> E io in tutto questo che c'entro?


Tranqui...qui dentro si ha tendenza a divagare un pò :up:


----------



## Loscma 2.0 (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Scusa, forse mi sfugge qualcosa.
> E io in tutto questo che c'entro?


 

mi chiedevo la stessa cosa... a mio avviso quel che ti è capitato è molto molto umano... e te la sei cavata con dignità... certe situazioni sono difficili da superare... ma riuscirai...


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sulla mela :mexican:


 chissa perchè la mela è così bistrattata poi... pure Biancaneve...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Scusa, forse mi sfugge qualcosa.
> E io in tutto questo che c'entro?


Oramai ci sei dentro fino al collo, nelle spire di tradi


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2010)

*Divagare di cosa?*

Ma divagare di cosa?Sembrate tre dodicenni....!Margherita ti sembra normale aspettare uno smidollato che non sa....,forse si,forse no,bacia un'altra,poi torna,poi piange,poi ride,poi ti lascia,poi ti supplica,poi tu non dici che forse c'è francesco...poi  baci..poi vai oltre,poi ti fermi in tempo...ma in tempo per cosa?Quell'altro poi, il peggiore.....sa che tu hai in testa un altro....forse .....e che fa?Ti aspetta...come un cagnolino.....intanto però....insomma ragazzi.....lasciatevi tutti e tre.....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Margherita84 (16 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma divagare di cosa?Sembrate tre dodicenni....!Margherita ti sembra normale aspettare uno smidollato che non sa....,forse si,forse no,bacia un'altra,poi torna,poi piange,poi ride,poi ti lascia,poi ti supplica,poi tu non dici che forse c'è francesco...poi  baci..poi vai oltre,poi ti fermi in tempo...ma in tempo per cosa?Quell'altro poi, il peggiore.....sa che tu hai in testa un altro....forse .....e che fa?Ti aspetta...come un cagnolino.....intanto però....insomma ragazzi.....lasciatevi tutti e tre.....!!:mrgreen:


No che non mi sembra normale...
...se no non sarei qui!


----------



## Margherita84 (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'importante non è quello che ha capito Antonio, ma quello che hai capito tu.



Già. Cosa ho capito?
...per ora niente...


----------



## Verena67 (16 Luglio 2010)

Ciao benvenuta!
Direi ad occhio che tu ed Antonio siete adattissimi l'uno per l'altro! Perseverate, e per carità, "libera" il povero Francesco disgraziato.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Già. Cosa ho capito?
> ...per ora niente...


 Ti piace stare con uno instabile? Se la risposta è si, persevera. O pensi che questa volta Antonio sia davvero cambiato?
Se è no, digli che sei cambiata anche tu... e mandalo al diavolo.


----------



## Margherita84 (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti piace stare con uno instabile? Se la risposta è si, persevera. O pensi che questa volta Antonio sia davvero cambiato?
> Se è no, digli che sei cambiata anche tu... e mandalo al diavolo.


No, non mi piace stare con uno instabile. Non mi piace affatto.
A volte mi sembrava di fargli da mamma.

Gli ho detto di non chiamarmi più, ma sto male. E non ho il distacco necessario per capire se il  mio è amore (momentaneamente frustrato dagli eventi) o solo dipendenza affettiva.

Non mi sono mai innamorata di nessun altro, qundi non ho riferimenti.


----------



## alfeo (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> No, non mi piace stare con uno instabile. Non mi piace affatto.
> A volte mi sembrava di fargli da mamma.
> 
> Gli ho detto di non chiamarmi più, ma sto male. E non ho il distacco necessario per capire se il mio è amore (momentaneamente frustrato dagli eventi) o solo dipendenza affettiva.
> ...


Io non capisco perché tanti giudizi severi sull'altro (Francesco?).
Ti sta dando tempo, ti aspetta, ti cerca, ti fa ridere... Che altro deve fare?
Io francamente faccio il tifo per lui perché, a naso, la storia con Antonio è bella e finita... ulteriori strascichi non fanno che fare male a tutti e due.
Capisco pure le tue remore a dire (sul serio) la parola fine, ma il ricordo dei bei tempi passati non è una consolazione e rischi di perdere anche i bei ricordi se ti continui a trascinare in un rapporto pieno di contraddizioni, alti e bassi e malsani legacci psicologici.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> No, non mi piace stare con uno instabile. Non mi piace affatto.
> A volte mi sembrava di fargli da mamma.
> 
> Gli ho detto di non chiamarmi più, ma sto male. E non ho il distacco necessario per capire se il mio è amore (momentaneamente frustrato dagli eventi) o solo dipendenza affettiva.
> ...


 A me sembra che il dipendente affettivo sia Antonio, non tu. Tutto gli è dovuto... il mondo deve girare sulle lancette del suo orologio. 
Uno del genere è una specie di vampiro... mortifero alla lunga distanza. Vedi tu se sia il caso di continuare... nel caso pensi lo sia, tieni sempre a portata di mano qualche spicchio d'aglio e agli estremi... un bel paletto di frassino!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> No, non mi piace stare con uno instabile. Non mi piace affatto.
> A volte mi sembrava di fargli da mamma.
> 
> Gli ho detto di non chiamarmi più, ma sto male. E non ho il distacco necessario per capire se il mio è amore (momentaneamente frustrato dagli eventi) o solo dipendenza affettiva.
> ...


 ho atteso che venisse fuori qualcosa in più, ed eccolo qui.
La realtà + che il forum aiuta, ma nessuno può dirti cosa è giusto fare per te.
Per secoli mi hanno suggerito di chiudere col mio ragazzo. Mi ci aggrappavo e dicevo 'no, no, lo amo'. QUando ho deciso da sola, memore anche dei consigli, è stato definitivo ma sentito e convinto. 
il mio consiglio è di partire da qui.
Non hai il distacco necessario. 
Dovresti prendertelo.
Se antonio è il grande amore della vita, temi che fra un anno non lo sarà più?
C'è gente che si ritrova sul serio dopo anni. Vent'anni. Magar matrimoni alle spalle. 
Ma ora ti manca la lucidità per fare una scelta. In ogni senso. Non devi sentirti in debito o in dovere verso nessuno dei due. Se francesco ti fa ridere non è necessario che lo baci 'in cambio' e se antonio ti pressa non devi fare subito la tua scelta o dirgli altro. 
Ma sii onesta. Con tutti e due. Forse non ami nessuno in questo momento, e da qui la confusione. 
Benvenuta e un abbraccio

PS anche a me tua madre d'istinto mi piace un sacco...


----------



## minnie (16 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi, Dani, è il nostro pessimista di umor nero... per lui son tutti stronzi e tutte puttane...ma gli vogliamo bene anche per questo...
> 
> Per me Margherita ti sei comportata bene, soprattutto nella frase di chiusura dove dici di aver chiesto ad entrambi di lasciarti perdere per un pò.
> Penso che Antonio non ti ami più,e penso che nemmeno tu lo ami.
> ...


quoto in pieno magenta, anche perchè credo fermamente alla filosofia di jessica rabbit: "lo amo perchè riesce a farmi ridere". Lascia perdere Antonio, tanto più se ha scatti di violenza...possono solo peggiorare quando avrà la responsabilità (e la noia) di una famiglia... Voto Francesco tutta la vita, che ti aspetta e che ti strappa una risata e che ha quello sguardo che ti fa sciogliere....
e condivido che vale la pena di provare a vedere, con leggerezza, se nasce qualcosa di bello... ma vivila giorno per giorno...  in bocca al lupo, anzi, a Francesco!


----------



## Brady (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> No, non mi piace stare con uno instabile. Non mi piace affatto.
> A volte mi sembrava di fargli da mamma.
> 
> Gli ho detto di non chiamarmi più, ma sto male. E non ho il distacco necessario per *capire se il mio è amore (momentaneamente frustrato dagli eventi) o solo dipendenza affettiva*.
> ...


 
Si ama una persona per tanti motivi, cosi come ci possono essere tanti aspetti di lei che non apprezziamo. Poi si fa una somma e si dice io vorrei/potrei vivere con questa persona?
Nel tuo caso puoi anche volergli un sacco di bene, amarlo forse, ma domandati se vuoi/puoi vivere con uno che ha una gestione della relazione modello bumping jumping....

In merito a tua madre con le cesoie, visto che tutti commentano, io non mi sarei scelto una margherita come avatar....


----------



## minnie (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè la colpa è sempre degli altri.
> Va così dai tempi di Adamo...
> La donna che mi hai posto accanto mi ha dato da mangiare e io ho mangiato.
> Il serpente mi ha ingannata.
> ...


 
F A N T A S T I C O ! ! ! :applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Brady (16 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> quoto in pieno magenta, anche perchè credo fermamente alla filosofia di jessica rabbit: "lo amo perchè riesce a farmi ridere". Lascia perdere Antonio, tanto più se ha scatti di violenza...possono solo peggiorare quando avrà la responsabilità (e la noia) di una famiglia... *Voto Francesco tutta la vita*, che ti aspetta e che ti strappa una risata e che ha quello sguardo che ti fa sciogliere....
> e condivido che vale la pena di provare a vedere, con leggerezza, se nasce qualcosa di bello... ma vivila giorno per giorno... in bocca al lupo, anzi, a Francesco!


Si ma ricordiamoci che non siamo ad un ballottaggio, c'è anche qualche altro miliardo di candidati nel mondo....
Tanto più se Margerita con Francesco non ci si vede...


----------



## minnie (16 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Si ma ricordiamoci che non siamo ad un ballottaggio, c'è anche qualche altro miliardo di candidati nel mondo....
> Tanto più se Margerita con Francesco non ci si vede...


Hai ragione, solo che penso che sia proprio raro trovare un uomo che ti sappia far ridere anche nei momenti bui, anzi, che voglia farti ridere, che ti guardi in quel modo e che ti dica tranquilla, decidi con calma che io ti aspetto.... ma forse lo penso perchè non l'ho mai (ancora???) incontrato...
non ho capito però cosa intende con non mi ci vedo... non mi ci vedo fisicamente? non mi ci vedo in un futuro??? anche perchè da quel che dice: la fa star bene e anche la "chimica" funziona, c'è anche attrazione... il 90% dei rapporti partono con molto, molto meno...


----------



## Margherita84 (16 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> non ho capito però cosa intende con non mi ci vedo... non mi ci vedo fisicamente? non mi ci vedo in un futuro??? anche perchè da quel che dice: la fa star bene e anche la "chimica" funziona, c'è anche attrazione... il 90% dei rapporti partono con molto, molto meno...


Boh... sai cosa?
In effetti probabilmente in questo momento non mi ci vedo con nessuno. 
Il problema è il mio. E certo iniziare una relazione, anche leggera, in questo momento mi sembra un azzardo. Forse sarò troppo presuntuosa, ma mi sembra che lui ci tenga parecchio e non voglio fare ulteritori casini, con una persona a cui, tra l'altro tengo anch'io.

Tra l'altro posso chiedere una cosa agli uomini presenti? Perchè è un tarlo che non riesco a levarmi. Il mio ex ha mi ha scaricata dopo sei anni. E poi di nuovo dopo sette.  Perchè era stato solo con me e voleva guardarsi intorno. Desiderio legittimo, non dico di no. Inizio a provarlo anch'io, come si vede.
Quindi ha fatto tutto 'sto casino. Pianti. Scenate di entrambi. Cuori spezzati. E' arrivato due volte al dunque e, a quanto ne so (ma a questo punto non credo di aver motivi di dubitare di quello che dice) se l'è data a gambe e ha piantato lì le due poveracce. 
Ma dico! Più ci penso più mi manda ai matti...
Sento anche un moto di solidarierà femminile nei confronti delle mie rivali (A quanto ne so, l'ultima non l'ha presa proprio benissimo)  (meno male che non c'erano cesoie nei paraggi  )
Ecco. La domanda ai maschietti e questa: PERCHE'?


----------



## Margherita84 (16 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Non hai il distacco necessario.
> Dovresti prendertelo.
> Se antonio è il grande amore della vita, temi che fra un anno non lo sarà più?
> C'è gente che si ritrova sul serio dopo anni. Vent'anni. Magar matrimoni alle spalle.
> Ma ora ti manca la lucidità per fare una scelta. In ogni senso. Non devi sentirti in debito o in dovere verso nessuno dei due. Se francesco ti fa ridere non è necessario che lo baci 'in cambio' e se antonio ti pressa non devi fare subito la tua scelta o dirgli altro.



Hai ragione. Sto cercando di prendermi il distacco.
Forse il problema è che inizio a temere che non sia il grande amore della vita... e mi si spalanca un buco nero dove prima mi immaginavo la vita con lui.

Francesco non l'ho baciato "in cambio". Ci mancherebbe. L'ho fatto perchè avevo voglio di baciarlo... e in qual momento mi sono detta "fan*ulo tutti".:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Boh... sai cosa?
> In effetti probabilmente in questo momento non mi ci vedo con nessuno.
> Il problema è il mio. E certo iniziare una relazione, anche leggera, in questo momento mi sembra un azzardo. Forse sarò troppo presuntuosa, ma mi sembra che lui ci tenga parecchio e non voglio fare ulteritori casini, con una persona a cui, tra l'altro tengo anch'io.
> 
> ...


Mah... francamente ci credo poco... fossi in te dubiterei.


----------



## Margherita84 (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mah... francamente ci credo poco... fossi in te dubiterei.


Tu dici? Eppure della prima ho i racconti delle amiche di lei (lei incazzatissima per essere andata in bianco - e non è una che si fa scrupoli a dire che è stata con qualcuno). 
Della seconda non posso essere così sicura, ovviamente. Però mi sembra nel personaggio.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Sto cercando di prendermi il distacco.
> Forse il problema è che inizio a temere che non sia il grande amore della vita... e mi si spalanca un buco nero dove prima mi immaginavo la vita con lui.
> 
> Francesco non l'ho baciato "in cambio". Ci mancherebbe. L'ho fatto perchè avevo voglio di baciarlo... e in qual momento mi sono detta "fan*ulo tutti".:carneval:


Fidati non esiste nessun grande amore nella vita.
Sono tutti nostri film in testa.
Stai solo planando a terra.
Benvenuta!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati non esiste nessun grande amore nella vita.
> Sono tutti nostri film in testa.
> Stai solo planando a terra.
> Benvenuta!


non quoto


----------



## Magenta (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non quoto


E Caro il mio Conte, nemmeno io quoto

Il grande amore c'è!
Esiste, e chi dice così è perchè non lo ha trovato!

L'Amore c'è.

Non sento ragioni.


----------



## Brady (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati non esiste nessun grande amore nella vita.
> Sono tutti nostri film in testa.
> Stai solo planando a terra.
> Benvenuta!


Scusa Conte ma la tua è una affermazione assoluta su qualcosa che non è assoluto. La prima frase non significa nulla senza una definizione di "grande amore" e ognuno di noi da la sua definizone che è diversa da quella degli altri.
E dal mio (personalissimo) punto di vista, proprio il fatto di planare per terra può consentire di vivere un grande amore: concreto e stabile (Verena docet). Il contrario del bell'Antonio tanto per tornare in tema.


----------



## Brady (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Boh... sai cosa?
> In effetti probabilmente in questo momento non mi ci vedo con nessuno.
> Il problema è il mio. E certo iniziare una relazione, anche leggera, in questo momento mi sembra un azzardo. Forse sarò troppo presuntuosa, ma mi sembra che lui ci tenga parecchio e non voglio fare ulteritori casini, con una persona a cui, tra l'altro tengo anch'io.
> 
> ...


*Risposta sociologica*: prima (secoli fa? decenni? boh) l'uomo era abituato ad avere tutto (moglie e concubine varie, famiglia e libertà) perché nella coppia e nella società era il genere dominante (non per reali meriti intellettivi ma più fisici direi) e faceva quel piripicchio che voleva. Adesso dobbiamo gestire ruoli più paritetici (a volte anche dominati) e certi privilegi non sono più accettati. Essendo però ancora abituati a modelli culturali arcaici, viviamo male sta cosa della rinuncia di quà per avere di là. La responsabilità della scelta. Tra qualche millennio, forse... se avete pazienza...

*Risposta specifica ottimistica*: Antonio è un immaturo.

*Risposta specifica pessimistica*: Antonio è uno stronzo (con rispetto parlando)


----------



## Margherita84 (16 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> *Risposta specifica ottimistica*: Antonio è un immaturo.
> 
> *Risposta specifica pessimistica*: Antonio è uno stronzo (con rispetto parlando)




*1. Risposta specifica ottimistica*: Antonio è un immaturo.
Forse mi sembra più pessimistica dell'altra....

*2. Risposta specifica pessimistica*: Antonio è uno stronzo (con  rispetto parlando)
Ma allora perchè non adnare fino in fondo, mi chiedo...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> E Caro il mio Conte, nemmeno io quoto
> 
> Il grande amore c'è!
> Esiste, e chi dice così è perchè non lo ha trovato!
> ...


Ok.
Ma poi va tutto a finire male.
Come mai?
Capita nella vita di scambiare per grande amore una storiella da cinque soldi no?
Bisogna imparare a vedere le cose con il giusto cinismo. O mi sbaglio?

I morti non risorgono.


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> *1. Risposta specifica ottimistica*: Antonio è un immaturo.
> Forse mi sembra più pessimistica dell'altra....
> 
> *2. Risposta specifica pessimistica: Antonio è uno stronzo (con  rispetto parlando)
> Ma allora perchè non adnare fino in fondo, mi chiedo*...


Perchè è un bimbo con gli ormoni a 1000...e se non fai attenzione a me da tanto l'impressione della persona che appena prende coraggio ti cornifica a vita.....questo è un mio pensiero...che ormai sono diventato mooolto diffidente


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Boh... sai cosa?
> In effetti probabilmente in questo momento non mi ci vedo con nessuno.
> Il problema è il mio. E certo iniziare una relazione, anche leggera, in questo momento mi sembra un azzardo. Forse sarò troppo presuntuosa, ma mi sembra che lui ci tenga parecchio e non voglio fare ulteritori casini, con una persona a cui, tra l'altro tengo anch'io.
> 
> ...


Non si sa questo perchè.


----------



## Magenta (16 Luglio 2010)

Perchè è un buffo ometto senza spina dorsale?
Un vorrei ma non posso?
Un cagasotto? Piscione?
Ce ne sono di motivi Conte mio bello...
E proprio tu non ne trovi? 
dai dai Conte, che mi deludi così... perchè un uomo si deve comportare come sto Fedifrago di Antonio?
Rispondi suvvia...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Perchè è un buffo ometto senza spina dorsale?
> Un vorrei ma non posso?
> Un cagasotto? Piscione?
> Ce ne sono di motivi Conte mio bello...
> ...


Non scrivere Fedifrago per piacere che Oscuro monta in bestia.
Non è un buffo ometto: dai è giovane, confuso e un po' pasticcione non sa quello che vuole no?
Esistono anche storie tira e molla eh?
Beata gioventù!
Che ti credi? 
Poi sono tutti e due sciocchi: parlano di cose che non fanno altro che suscitare quella gelosia del confronto. 
Ah tu mi hai cornificato? Ah si, spetta allora che ti faccia anch'io un dispettin. Come non pensi che non abbia coraggio di uscire con un altro? Francescoooooooooooooooooooooooo? 

Ma dai Magy oramai sei donna fatta.
Questi qui stanno cazzeggiando.
So ragazzi dai.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Antonio dice che questa volta ha capito davvero. Che il problema è che ci siamo messi assieme troppo giovani e lui ne ha sofferto, ma ora sa che vuole solo me. E che sto buttando via sette anni di storia per orgoglio.
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## giobbe (17 Luglio 2010)

Loscma 2.0 ha detto:


> Finalmente una storia con protagonisti sani di mente...
> che dirti, forse si è chiuso un capitolo e si è aperta per te una nuova ed emozionate fase della Vita...
> 
> consigli ne riceverai tanti, come al solito ci saranno punti di vista risibili e condivisibili... io dico la mia...
> ...



OT
Bentornato Loc! :up:
Te la ricordi ancora Glicine?


----------



## lorelai (17 Luglio 2010)

Cara, qualche pagina fa scrivevi che hai paura di vedere cosa c'è in fondo al vaso, ma sai cosa?

In fondo al vaso ci sei TU.

Con tutte le potenzialità inespresse e l'entusiasmo della tua età ancora giovane e tutti gli amori possibili.

Hai fatto benisismo a chiedere a entrambi di lasciarti in pace. Così potrai sbocciare, finalmente, da SOLA.

E' il regalo più grande che puoi farti, ti assicuro, far pulizia interiore e, dopo tanti anni a correre appresso alle paturnie altrui, finalmente metterti in ascolto di te stessa.

Cosa vuoi? Sei soddisfatta di quello che stai costruendo nella tua vita? Cosa ti rende felice? 

Che tipo di persona immagini accanto?

Non accontentarti. Il senso di vuoto e di perdita sono normali, ma...

sai che c'è?

PASSANO.

E ti ritrovi più forte e più bella.

:up:


----------



## giobbe (17 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Boh... sai cosa?
> In effetti probabilmente in questo momento non mi ci vedo con nessuno.
> Il problema è il mio. E certo iniziare una relazione, anche leggera, in questo momento mi sembra un azzardo. Forse sarò troppo presuntuosa, ma mi sembra che lui ci tenga parecchio e non voglio fare ulteritori casini, con una persona a cui, tra l'altro tengo anch'io.
> 
> ...


	 	 Forse quelle due ragazze manifestavano una sessualità troppo aggressiva.
 Una ragazza sexi attizza, un troione (excuse my french) a volte inibisce.
 Una volta ho letto che in Sudamerica la percentuale degli omosessuali maschi è più alta rispetto alla media, forse anche perché le donne del posto sono più intraprendenti, quasi aggressive. Questi uomini, a volte, incontrano più delicatezza, sensibilità e romanticismo in altri maschi.
 Non credo che Antonio non sia andato fino in fondo perché pensava inconsciamente di tradire te, il grande amore della sua vita: secondo me non l'ha fatto per problemi psicologici suoi.


----------



## Magenta (17 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Forse quelle due ragazze manifestavano una sessualità troppo aggressiva.
> Una ragazza sexi attizza,* un troione (excuse my french)* a volte inibisce.
> Una volta ho letto che in Sudamerica la percentuale degli omosessuali maschi è più alta rispetto alla media, forse anche perché le donne del posto sono più intraprendenti, quasi aggressive. Questi uomini, a volte, incontrano più delicatezza, sensibilità e romanticismo in altri maschi.
> *Non credo che Antonio non sia andato fino in fondo perché pensava inconsciamente di tradire te, il grande amore della sua vita: secondo me non l'ha fatto per problemi psicologici suoi*.


Ma Giobbe mi sconvolgi con questa affermazione!!!

Però ti quoto alla stragrande... ha proprio dei problemi psicologici in cui lei nulla può... quindi Margheritina bella passa oltre... tanto, se sei indecisa tra i due vuol dire che nessuno dei due è quello adatto a te!

Eeeeeeee Conte, che fai? le suggerisci di tornare con il bell'Antonio???


----------



## Margherita84 (17 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è un buffo ometto: dai è giovane, confuso e un po' pasticcione non  sa quello che vuole no?
> Poi sono tutti e due sciocchi: parlano di cose che non fanno altro che  suscitare quella gelosia del confronto.
> Ah tu mi hai cornificato? Ah si, spetta allora che ti faccia anch'io un  dispettin. Come non pensi che non abbia coraggio di uscire con un altro?  Francescoooooooooooooooooooooooo?
> Ma dai Magy oramai sei donna fatta.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Antonio dice che questa volta ha capito davvero. Che il problema è che  ci siamo messi assieme troppo giovani e lui ne ha sofferto, ma ora sa  che vuole solo me. E che sto buttando via sette anni  di storia per orgoglio.
> Antonio ha ragione.


Bon. Il problema è questo. 
Non sa quello che vuole. E quindi? 
Ora lo sa ma per quanto?
Io ero sicura di saperlo.
Lo ero la prima volta che è tornato indietro. Ora non lo so più.
Forse hai ragione e volevo fargli un dispetto.
Mi sta venendo in mente che uscire con un altro sia stato anche un modo per obbligarmi a chiudere la storia di prima. Esco con un altro - che comunque mi piaciucchia - così poi non ho più scuse nel tornare indietro.
Secondo voi ha un senso o sto diventando scema io?

Io non volevo saperne niente, di quello che aveva combinato Antonio nei tre mesi che non ci siamo visti. Proprio per evitare quello che è successo. 

Dici che è orgoglio, il mio?


----------



## aristocat (17 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> [...]
> 
> quindi Margheritina bella passa oltre... *tanto, se sei indecisa tra i due vuol dire che nessuno dei due è quello adatto a te!
> *


Ehehehe Magenta... non vale!!!!! :carneval: l'ho detto prima io all'inizio!!! :carneval::sonar:


----------



## Margherita84 (17 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non credo che Antonio non sia andato fino in fondo perché pensava inconsciamente di tradire te, il grande amore della sua vita: secondo me non l'ha fatto per problemi psicologici suoi.



Grazie. L'avevo abbastanza chiaro ma vedendolo scritto nero su bianco da qualcuno esterno alla vicenda fa un altro effetto.





Magenta ha detto:


> Però ti quoto alla stragrande... ha proprio dei problemi psicologici in  cui lei nulla può... quindi Margheritina bella passa oltre... tanto, se  sei indecisa tra i due vuol dire che nessuno dei due è quello adatto a  te!


Mi sa tanto. Quanto meno non ora.
Ora è una settimana che non vedo nessuno dei due e mi sento molto meglio.
Ps. Antonio mi ha mandato un messaggio dove mi ha detto che ha iniziato ad andare da una psicologa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Scusa Conte ma la tua è una affermazione assoluta su qualcosa che non è assoluto. La prima frase non significa nulla senza una definizione di "grande amore" *e ognuno di noi da la sua definizone che è diversa da quella degli altri.*
> E dal mio (personalissimo) punto di vista, proprio il fatto di planare per terra può consentire di vivere un grande amore: concreto e stabile (Verena docet). Il contrario del bell'Antonio tanto per tornare in tema.


Appunto per questo sono tutti film che ci facciamo nella nostra testa.

Grande amore: per te e verena significa concreto e stabile.
Grande amore: per X o Y o.... significa emozionante e travolgente
 E via di questo passo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Bon. Il problema è questo.
> Non sa quello che vuole. E quindi?
> Ora lo sa ma per quanto?
> Io ero sicura di saperlo.
> ...


Per me è intelligenza suprema.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Eeeeeeee Conte, che fai? le suggerisci di tornare con il bell'Antonio???


Si.
L'orgoglio gioca brutti scherzi.
Senti Margherita dopo la tua sacrosanta pausa di riflessione vai da Antonio, uscite voi due, e chiedigli: " Ma tu cosa vuoi da me?".
Poi portami le risposte e ti dirò che fare.
Ma non vedete che sti qua sono solo vittime di fraintendimenti? Eh?
No eh?

Racconto storiella.
Lei aveva un bruttissimo vizio: quando eravamo assieme succedeva che lei dava attenzione al primo can de picci che passava. Si metteva a parlare con lui o lei e mi girava le spalle. Questo volgere l'attenzione altrove era insopportabile per me. Litigammo. Lei mi disse: " Tu non mi accetti per come sono e mi fai sempre sentire sbagliata!". Io dicevo: " Ma ti costa proprio così tanto quando siamo assieme non dar retta al mondo intero?".
E lei: " Tu sei un accentratore, un monopolizzatore!".
Visto che lei non cambiava imparai ad agire di conseguenza. Quando lei si comportava in questo modo, io prendevo e me ne andavo e ridevo della sua faccia. Quando si voltava per tornare a parlarmi io non c'ero più sparito glissato. Tutti e due per esserci impuntati per cagate abbiamo rovinato una cosa che poteva essere fantastica. Se fosse oggi, difronte a questo suo modo di comportarsi mi direi: " Lei è fatta così" Lei è diversa da me. Lei è anche questo. Lei è un'amabile chiaccherona. 

Oppure detta in altri termini: 
Margherita, perchè non fai come me?
Trascini qui Antonio.
Pensa che con Bruja avevamo tentato di creare una sezione: " Le due campane" dove i lui e lei in questione potessero confrontarsi.

In fondo il maschilese è diverso dal femminilese.
Io e quella lei ci amavamo alla follia, ma parlavamo lingue diverse.
E non c'era verso di capirsi.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Bon. Il problema è questo.
> Non sa quello che vuole. E quindi?
> Ora lo sa ma per quanto?
> Io ero sicura di saperlo.
> ...


Il non voler saper niente significa che stai imparando che un rapporto tra un uomo e una donna non è certo quello dei 18 anni, in cui ogni secondo della giornata sei con la testa là. Ne parliamo? E di quelle "stupide" che magari hanno rinunciato all'Erasmus solo perchè avevno il ragazzo? Ne parliamo?

Uscire con un altro?
E chi te lo vieta?
Dai andiamo, come dire a te stessa, se voglio ne trovo a iosa di corteggiatori.
E hai dimostrato a te stessa che tu non dipendi da lui.

La domanda che devi fare a lui non è che cosa casso vuole lui.
Ma capire quello che lui vuole da te.
E tu fare chiarezza su quello che tu vuoi da lui.

Poi si tirano le somme.
Se i motivi per stare assieme sono inferiori a quelli di restare ognuno per gli affari propri si decide. MA ASSIEME.

Non permettere mai a nessuno di decidere per te.
E soprattutto non fare in modo che le tue decisioni siano sempre un adeguarsi a quelle degli altri.

Mia mamma mi ha detto che tu non sei il moroso che fa per me perchè mi metti strane idee in testa e sei un artista spiantato. Quindi decido di lasciarti.

Sono affetto da impotenza. Quindi decido di non penetrarti mai più.

Dato che non mi ami più. Decido di lasciarti.

Mi hai tradita? Porta pure via le immondizie.


----------



## Margherita84 (17 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si.
> L'orgoglio gioca brutti scherzi.
> Senti Margherita dopo la tua sacrosanta pausa di riflessione vai da Antonio, uscite voi due, e chiedigli: " Ma tu cosa vuoi da me?".
> Poi portami le risposte e ti dirò che fare.
> ...



Guarda. Non so.
Qua non mi sembrano cagate.
Certo, le cagate le fanno tutti. 
Noi compresi. Ma le sue le ho sempre più o meno accettate. Nei limiti, certo.

Ma qua c'è uno che tre mesi fa mi ha detto che per lui ero come una sorella e non provava più nessuna attrazione per me e adesso mi vuole sposare e avere tanti bambini (parole sue).
Ora. Può anche essere - e credo che lui sia sincero di quello che dice - ma non è la prima volta che mi scarica e poi torna. E se succede di nuovo tra cinque o sei anni? Magari con un mutuo? Magari con dei figli?

E mi sto rendendo conto che quello che mi fa dubitare non è tanto il fatto che lui sia andato con un'altra (anche se ci sono matrimoni che si sfasciano per cose come questa e noi siamo due "ragazzini", come qualcuno ci ha definiti, che progettavamo una convivenza) quanto questo suo essere bipolare senza limiti.  

Una volta non era così. Non così tanto, almeno. 
Son quasi  due anni che mi tira scema.


----------



## Margherita84 (17 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dato che non mi ami più. Decido di lasciarti.


Scusa... quale sarebbe l'alternativa?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Guarda. Non so.
> Qua non mi sembrano cagate.
> Certo, le cagate le fanno tutti.
> Noi compresi. Ma le sue le ho sempre più o meno accettate. Nei limiti, certo.
> ...


Senti:
Nelle discussioni con me succede sempre che si arriva ad un punto in cui ti dico: Basta smettila e ti chiudo la bocca con un bacio. Pianto lì i discorsi e me ne vado. Se tu insisti a rompere e vedi il mio andarmene come un mollare i discorsi, non capisci che ti sto dando una via di fuga. Ti dico scappa uccellino prima che io ti spari. Dopo che ti avrò sparato sarò io il primo a versare una montagna di lacrime. Quando io dissi a mia moglie: basta mi vedo con altre donne era per vedere se lei sarebbe insorta contro di loro. E invece mi sentii dire, un vai pure caro, vedrai come finirai male.

Allora un uomo si evolve o degenera.
Son due anni che ti tira scema perchè siete invischiati in un vicolo cieco.
Vi mando solo a dire: ragazzi, la via di uscita è dall'altra parte.

Ma perchè non prendete e andate a parlare con una coppia più grande di voi? Una coppia che potrebbe essere il vostro ipotetico modello. 

Forse Antonio è solo insicuro e bisognoso di conferme.
Allora con la dolcezza e la pazienza infinita otterresti ottimi risultati.
Ma se tu sei convinta che per renderlo sicuro bisogna massacrarlo lo massacrerai facendolo scappare.

Anche tu ti fai smontare con un niente.
Per esempio mettiamo un nome a caso: l'utente Contessa Chiara Matraini.

Suo marito le dice: non mi attrai più.
Lei si dice: Ah si?

Manda i bambini dai nonni.
Prepara lei e la casa.
Quando lui torna dal lavoro si troverà difronte la donna più irresistibile della terra.
E quando lui avrà passato una notte pazzesca in cui avrà ululato come un lupetto, lei gli dirà: " COm'era quella storia lì che hai detto che nn ti piaccio più?".

Ciapa e porta a casa.Mia cara!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Scusa... quale sarebbe l'alternativa?


Tu nota il paradosso.
Antonio ti dice non ti amo più.
E tu rispondi: " Ah va ben allora ti lascio!".
L'importante è non sfidarsi.
Perchè se siete due orgoglioni del menga va a finire che lo lasci solo per fargli vedere che se vuoi hai il coraggio di lasciarlo.

( in realtà è paura di stare assieme con un tipo del genere).

Ok ti tira scema.
Ma lui...TI PIACE!

E che non ti capiti poi di cercare lui, in tutti gli uomini che incontrerai.
Vivendo quello strano complesso di estraneità...si va ben ok, ma vuoi mettere lui era lui.

In altre parole 
Voglio solo che tu non abbia dei rimpianti.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Scusa... quale sarebbe l'alternativa?


Rendersi...amabile e irresistibile.


----------



## Margherita84 (17 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse Antonio è solo insicuro e bisognoso di conferme.
> Allora con la dolcezza e la pazienza infinita otterresti ottimi  risultati.
> Ma se tu sei convinta che per renderlo sicuro bisogna massacrarlo lo  massacrerai facendolo scappare.


La pensavo esattamente come te.
Ed è quello che ho fatto per un anno, con i risultati che si son visti.
Più io ero dolce e comprensibile, più lui se ne approfittava.

Ora che ha capito che sto per gettare la spugna, si è fatto prendere  dalla strizza. Ora, ma che sono, una bambola? Mi ami solo quando hai paura di perdermi? E che amore è?

E poi il tuo discorso filerebbe anche se fosse fatto da tutti e due. Ma se sono sempre e solo io che che paziento e smorzo i tuoi capricci, finisco di essere la tua donna e inizio ad essere tua madre. O no?


(...e poi mi lasci dicendo che ormai sono come una sorella.)
(Che poi che ne sai, benedetto ragazzo? Sei figlio unico!)



contepinceton ha detto:


> E che non ti capiti poi di cercare lui, in tutti gli uomini che incontrerai.
> Vivendo quello strano complesso di estraneità...si va ben ok, ma vuoi mettere lui era lui.
> 
> In altre parole
> Voglio solo che tu non abbia dei rimpianti.



Quello che mi frena è proprio questo. Non avere dei rimpianti.
Credimi. Sono una che ci va molto con i piedi di piombo, in queste cose.
Eppure non ce la faccio più. Sono combattutissima.
Mi chiedo se sia il caso di dare nuovamente - per la terza volta - la mia fiducia e investire di nuovo altre energie col rischio di ritrovarmi del tutto svuotata tra un anno. 
E a quel punto mi dovrebbero raccogliere col cucchiaino.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> La pensavo esattamente come te.
> Ed è quello che ho fatto per un anno, con i risultati che si son visti.
> Più io ero dolce e comprensibile, più lui se ne approfittava.
> 
> ...


Ehm...ehm...ehm...
Forse dovresti parlarne con Astro.
Ora è via per un paio di giorni...
Ehm mia moglie ha chiuso con me proprio per salvare sè stessa.

Allora costa tanto che vi prendiate un periodo di vacanza dal vostro rapporto?
Io e mia moglie lo stiamo facendo.
Ovvio noi siamo ancora sposati e viviamo diciamo sotto amministrazione controllata. 
Al termine del periodo che abbiamo fissato con il ritorno ad essere sana da parte di lei, decideremo che fare.

Per esempio che ne sapevo io delle sue difficoltà con me? 
Mica parla tanto eh?
Dice che ha sempre avuto paura delle mie spropositate reazioni, e che ha visto sulla sua pelle cosa capita a dire certe cose a me.

Ora vacci piano che una cosa quando è fatta è fatta, e quando è detta è detta.

Non è che ehm, ehm, ehm, dai troppo peso ai suoi atti da matto?
A volte soprassedere aiuta.

Per esempio quante volte io faccio il finto tonto? Faccio finta di non aver capito? Faccio finta di non aver sentito? 

Guarda cosa è capitato eh?
Solo perchè le dissi: Basta non ne posso più di te io me ne trovo un'altra.
E lei: Figuriamoci chi trovi tu.
Altro che vaso di Pandora.

Ora sono passati cinque anni e ci ridiamo su, ma come mi ha fatto argutamente notare Bruja i disastri che combinai dentro di lei, con quella atomica restano, eh? 

Ora mi limito a qualche molotov, oramai ho finito le cartucce.

Poi Margherita tutte ste robe qua, creano situazioni frustranti per entrambi, ansie, ripichette del cazzo, rancori ecc.

Mia moglie dice sempre che ho fiato per tirare cemento in testa ad un esercito, ma vale la pena?

Infine magari è perchè siete andati assieme molto giovani.
E adesso vi scoppia dentro l'ansia di libertà.

Posso dirti un'altra cosa?
Secondo me tra un uomo e una donna è anche così: come un monumento ( il rapporto) con le catene attorno per fare in maniera che non venga invaso quello spazio psicologico che appartiene solo a voi due ( e che non sarà mai comprensibile ad altre persone), ecco non permettere a nessun altro di avvicinarsi lì per il momento.

Ora per quanto possa sembrarti paradossale quando le bocce saranno ben ferme potreste anche parlarvi in una maniera diversa: assertiva.
E provare a disegnare come vedreste la vostra ipotetica vita assieme.
Ma parlando di ogni dettaglio.
Esempio: Lui dice: io voglio uscire ogni venerdì con i miei amici, ti andrà bene? 

Forse tu ti stai prendendo troppo a cuore le sorti di Antonio e nessuno può sostituirsi a noi stessi in certe questioni.


----------



## Brady (19 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Appunto* per questo sono tutti film che ci facciamo nella nostra testa.
> 
> Grande amore: per te e verena significa concreto e stabile.
> Grande amore: per X o Y o.... significa emozionante e travolgente
> E via di questo passo.


Appunto che?
Dal fatto che una cosa sia soggettiva non ne consegue che non sia reale o che non esiste. Soggettivo non vuol dire immaginario. Sono due concetti distinti.


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2010)

Margherita, se tu dessi una terza possibilità ad Antonio sarebbe una di troppo! Una volta ci sta, ci sta eccome, la terza crea terrori e fastidi. Tu hai paurta di trovarti in futuro con più responsabilità daccapo e sola con lui che scappa dalla sue responsabilità, hai capito che Antonio non è capace di responsabilità proprie e sai anche benissimo che tu non puoi cambiarlo ormai. Lui ti piace? Certo anche a me piacciono le Lasagne, ma se non ci sono ne faccio volentieri a meno e se trovberò altre lasagne in futuro tanto meglio. Antonio è una lasagna vecchia, ormai secca e non così buona, tu hai paura di avere rimpienti del tempo che hai speso con lui, ma hai anche paura di investire ancora con lui e perdere ancora tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Margherita, se tu dessi una terza possibilità ad Antonio sarebbe una di troppo! Una volta ci sta, ci sta eccome, la terza crea terrori e fastidi. Tu hai paurta di trovarti in futuro con più responsabilità daccapo e sola con lui che scappa dalla sue responsabilità, hai capito che Antonio non è capace di responsabilità proprie e sai anche benissimo che tu non puoi cambiarlo ormai. Lui ti piace? Certo anche a me piacciono le Lasagne, ma se non ci sono ne faccio volentieri a meno e se trovberò altre lasagne in futuro tanto meglio. Antonio è una lasagna vecchia, ormai secca e non così buona, tu hai paura di avere rimpienti del tempo che hai speso con lui, ma hai anche paura di investire ancora con lui e perdere ancora tutto.


Io invece ti dico che se amo una donna.
Per me può farmi tutte le corna che vuole.
Può essere la peggior meretrice della terra.
Se la amo la amo.
Non sarà mai indegna del mio amore.
L'unico motivo per smettere di amarla?
Se lei non mi vuole.
Mi sacrifico io piuttosto di tenerla legata a me attraverso ricatti morali e sensi di colpa.

Stai giudicando l'amore di una ragazza.


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai giudicando l'amore di una ragazza.


Italiano please!!! 
Non sto giudicando un corno e si legge benissimo, sei tu che nel mio Italiano sei capace di travisare tutto e vederci quello. Io sento solo nelle sue parole il dubbio di avere un futuro incerto per una persona incerta. Personalmente puoi amare chi ti pare e piace, ma se ami una persona che ti fa del male allora lasci perdere. Qui non si parla di tradire cosa che a te piace tanto, io parlo di mollare, parlo di una ragazza che vuole magari avere una famiglia e trovarsi tra 7 o 8 anni con figli, un mutuo ed Antonio che scappa via perchè ha il terrore degli anni della adolescenza perduti...chi lo pagherà poi il mutuo? Chi manterrà i figli? Credo che siano domande lecite che una persona può farsi se vuole una storia che non sia solo "ammmmmore" e finita  li.
Io ho amato altre ragazze, ne ho conosciute altre che ho scartato automaticamente per il loro carattere anche se amabili...perchè sarebbero state un sicuro insuccesso. Si impara anche a vivere di privazioni se necessarie per il dopo e l'amore è quanto di più bello ma inutile in certi momento della vita.


----------



## Margherita84 (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece ti dico che se amo una donna.
> Per me può farmi tutte le corna che vuole.
> Può essere la peggior meretrice della terra.
> Se la amo la amo.
> ...


Ma scusa. 
Va bene tutto.
Ma secondo me ci sono comportamenti che ti rendono indegni dell'amore.
Una persona che ti mette le corna lo è?
Una che ti lascia e ti riprende?
Certo, non è la peggior cosa che si possa fare, e bisogna vedere caso per caso ma certo non è un elemento che gioca a favore.

Io avevo una compagna di classe che veniva regolarmente picchiata dal ragazzo.
Veniva al liceo con gli occhi pesti. E a chi le diceva di lasciarlo perdere rispondeva: "Ma non è cattivo. Io lo amo. Ci amiamo!".
[FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]Non era indegno del suo amore perchè lui la voleva? Bon, parliamone...

Dove finisce l'amore e inizia l'autoconservazione?
_
"Lui: Mi drogo, bestemmio, picchio i bambini e non  ti cago.                        
                      Lei: Ti amo!" _[/FONT]:singleeye:


----------



## alfeo (19 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ma scusa.
> Va bene tutto.
> Ma secondo me ci sono comportamenti che ti rendono indegni dell'amore.
> Una persona che ti mette le corna lo è?
> ...


Devo proprio ammettere che mi sembri una persona lucide e mature e soprattutto a giudicare da quanto si legge su queste pagine, mi sembra che tu abbia tutti gli elementi per poter uscire da questa vicenda nel modo migliore.
Noi sappiamo poco, sappiamo quel che tu ci riferisci e la nostra idea è sicuramente approssimativa e spesso condizionata dal proprio vissuto però mi pare che sia emerso un invito ad una seria riflessione che metta in discussione la figura di Antonio che, perdonami, non mi pare ne esca proprio bene da quel che dici.
Hai una vita davanti, goditela con chi ti farà davvero valorizzare le doti che sembri avere.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Loscma 2.0 (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece ti dico che se amo una donna.
> Per me può farmi tutte le corna che vuole.
> Può essere la peggior meretrice della terra.
> Se la amo la amo.
> ...


 
bhe, forse a 16 anni.. oggi, con un pò di cervello certe cose non possono passare... il tradimento è drammatico e difficile da superare... ma con certi presupposti si può superare... diversamente... le strade si dividono..

su daniele dico: è un integralista dell'integralismo...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece ti dico che se amo una donna.
> Per me può farmi tutte le corna che vuole.
> Può essere la peggior meretrice della terra.
> Se la amo la amo.
> ...


 sì, sì, magari la ami lo stesso, ma scegli comunque con istinto di autoconservazione di non soccombere. 
scegli di chiudere anche se ami e alla lunga un pò la distanza un pò la delusione e l'amore si appanna.


----------



## Loscma 2.0 (19 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ma scusa.
> Va bene tutto.
> Ma secondo me ci sono comportamenti che ti rendono indegni dell'amore.
> Una persona che ti mette le corna lo è?
> ...


 
ti leggo sempre con piacere e sono concorde su tutta la linea... certe cose sono solo disperazione ed autoconvinzione... io credo che l'amore a senso unico non esista, molti confondono l'ossessione con l'amore... questo è molto molto triste...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Appunto che?
> Dal fatto che una cosa sia soggettiva non ne consegue che non sia reale o che non esiste. Soggettivo non vuol dire immaginario. Sono due concetti distinti.


Ma Brady. Metti che tu, che consideri l'amore qualcosa di stabile e concreto ti innamori di una donna per la quale l'amore è emozione travolgente. O viceversa. 
Ognuno la vede nel suo modo. Soggettivamente.
Non è immaginario, ma tu lo vivi in modo diverso da lei.
Però ti innamori di lei, non delle cose che pensa e di come le vive.

O forse sono io che non colgo...se vuoi approfondire l'argomento mi interessa.


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2010)

Loscma 2.0 ha detto:


> su daniele dico: è un integralista dell'integralismo...


E qui sbagli, scrivi per sentito dire???? scrivi perchè conte non perde un minuto per scriverlo? sai quando il conte non c'era in assurdo risultavo meno integralista...anzi alcune persone mi hanno ringraziato per alcune prese di posizione dure, ma dirmi che sono integralista no, eh!!! Io sono una persona che ha sofferto e questa ragazza che chiede aiuto ha capito che Antonio è una persona che lei forse ama...ma che le porterà sofferenza, perchè non evitare quella sofferenza? Perchè dover correre dietro a stronzate come amore a tutti i costi? Mentre l'amore si deve perseguire solo se ci fa del bene?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E qui sbagli, scrivi per sentito dire???? scrivi perchè conte non perde un minuto per scriverlo? sai quando il conte non c'era in assurdo risultavo meno integralista...anzi alcune persone mi hanno ringraziato per alcune prese di posizione dure, ma dirmi che sono integralista no, eh!!! Io sono una persona che ha sofferto e questa ragazza che chiede aiuto ha capito che Antonio è una persona che lei forse ama...ma che le porterà sofferenza, perchè non evitare quella sofferenza? Perchè dover correre dietro a stronzate come amore a tutti i costi? Mentre l'amore si deve perseguire solo se ci fa del bene?


Tutti abbiamo sofferto.
Forse a nessuno piace sentirsi sempre dire: ehi ragazzi come ho sofferto io non c'è nessuno a sto mondo.
Io leggo in Margherita quel passaggio che la sta portando da ragazza a donna adulta.
Margherita prendi bene le misure ad Antonio.
Non fidarti solo del cuore, ma usa il cervello, la razionalità.
Prendi un foglio e dividilo in due colonne.
Da un lato scrivi 20 buoni motivi per cui ami Antonio, dall'altro 20 buoni motivi per cui lo detesti.
Se lo ami, lo conosci.
Un frutto non casca mai lontano dal tronco.

Daniele se Margherita non amasse Antonio non si darebbe tanta pena per lui. E te lo dice il re degli egoisti: se una persona non mi interessa, non ho nessunissima remora a scaricarla. 

Infine e non da ultimo non ci sono solo Antonio e Margherita; ma il loro rapporto il loro essere loro due. 
Se io fossi Margherita non accetterei MAI che si parlasse del mio moroso in certi termini. 

Giudichiamo persone che non conosciamo alle loro spalle. 
Inaccettabile!


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2010)

*domanda...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece ti dico che se amo una donna.
> Per me può farmi tutte le corna che vuole.
> Può essere la peggior meretrice della terra.
> *Se la amo la amo.
> ...


? Ma... come la mettiamo se la persona di cui siamo innamorati ci delude in qualche modo? E attenzione, non necessariamente stringendo un legame "extra-coppia".
Per esempio, capita di vedere persone che avevamo sempre portato su un piedistallo... che magari hanno tremende cadute di stile con altre persone, che combinano nefandezze all'esterno... e via di questo passo.
Insomma persone che si mostrano con un volto diverso rispetto a quello che credevamo. Indipendentemente se lo "sgarbo" è diretto a noi o ad altri. 
In quel caso l'amore resta intatto?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, sì, magari la ami lo stesso, ma scegli comunque con istinto di autoconservazione di non soccombere.
> scegli di chiudere anche se ami e alla lunga un pò la distanza un pò la delusione e l'amore si appanna.


Brava.
é quello che io intendo con blindare il cuore. O smettere di amare.
E sarebbe l'unica salvezza per Giuma, ma finchè lei tiene aperte le porte del cuore, l'altro se ne pasce fino a che ci sarà un briciolo di vita.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> ? Ma... come la mettiamo se la persona di cui siamo innamorati ci delude in qualche modo? E attenzione, non necessariamente stringendo un legame "extra-coppia".
> Per esempio, capita di vedere persone che avevamo sempre portato su un piedistallo... che magari hanno tremende cadute di stile con altre persone, che combinano nefandezze all'esterno... e via di questo passo.
> Insomma persone che si mostrano con un volto diverso rispetto a quello che credevamo. Indipendentemente se lo "sgarbo" è diretto a noi o ad altri.
> In quel caso l'amore resta intatto?


Ari quello è un crogiulo.
Quando cadi in disgrazia.
Solo chi ti vuol bene sul serio e con disinteresse ti è vicino.
E so in prima persona quanto mi è difficile voler bene gratuitamente, qualcosa in me lo trova perfino sciocco.

Lì l'amore è protezione.


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.
> é quello che io intendo con blindare il cuore. O smettere di amare.
> E sarebbe l'unica salvezza per Giuma, ma finchè lei tiene aperte le porte del cuore, l'altro se ne pasce fino a che ci sarà un briciolo di vita.


E nel caso di Margherita?


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ari quello è un crogiulo.
> Quando cadi in disgrazia.
> Solo chi ti vuol bene sul serio e con disinteresse ti è vicino.
> E so in prima persona quanto mi è difficile voler bene gratuitamente, qualcosa in me lo trova perfino sciocco.
> ...


No aspetta io intendevo un'altra cosa... cioè immagino una persona che ... commette qualcosa di gravissimo. All'esterno. Non all'interno della coppia.

E tu magari te lo immaginavi un agnellino con dei principi, dei valori ecc. 
In me i sentimenti verso quella persona cambierebbero un bel po'...:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> No aspetta io intendevo un'altra cosa... cioè immagino una persona che ... commette qualcosa di gravissimo. All'esterno. Non all'interno della coppia.
> 
> E tu magari te lo immaginavi un agnellino con dei principi, dei valori ecc.
> In me i sentimenti verso quella persona cambierebbero un bel po'...:blank:


Eva Braun?
Claretta Petacci?
Ci sono dei misteri sai?
Anche reiina ha una moglie.

Ci sono due vie:
O tu prendi le distanze e dici: eh no, mi hai disonorato non ne voglio più sapere di te.
O ti allei fino in fondo: 
E se c'è da salire sul patibolo ci vai assieme a lui.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E nel caso di Margherita?


Dialogo.
Ci sono persone che si amano alla follia, ma non riescono a non fare la loro bella litigata settimanale.
Devono redigere ( senza barare) il loro progetto di vita.
E avere le palle di lasciarsi per il bene l'uno dell'altra se gli obiettivi sono differenti. 
Si rischia di sacrificare troppo pur di restare assieme.
E di un giorno maledirsi per non aver vissuto tutto quello che si voleva vivere separatamente.

Gli origini dei guai di Margherita stanno solo nella giovinezza.
Le nostre nonne sconsigliavano di pensare ai morosi troppo presto no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

*e poi c'è anche questo aspetto qui..*

Mi auto cito da una risposta a zona in quei tempi...dell'amore dopo i 40:

"A 17 ero tutto innamoroso dolcestilnovista cantore della donna angelicata.
A 20 ho amato e sono stato amato, ma ho anche conosciuto il lato tristo della donna, e che Dio ci scampi da questo flagello.
A 27 ho conosciuto l'ebbrezza del matrimonio.
A 30 ho scoperto le vere gioie del sesso.

Passet, dopo passet, ho capito che l'amore non è certo la soddisfazione dei miei bisogni e il tentativo di fare felice me stesso...

Insomma se solo ora ho compreso che amare è fare la felicità di un'altra persona...lascia che mi perverta ancora un pochettino, prima del fatale incontro con la Duse...per chiudere in bellezza con i giochini pincettiani!"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Avevo 2 amici che andavano avanti così, hanno cominciato a stare insieme verso i 17 anni poi verso i 20 hanno cominciato 6 mesi stavano insieme e un paio di mesi si lasciavano un grande amore non riuscivano a stare lontani l'uno dall'altro...questo fino ai 25 anni...finalmente sposi :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Si fa fatica a lasciare una parte di sè, della propria gioventù ..ma poi di fronte all'impegno adulto ci si accorge che  sarebbe una follia stare ancora insieme (come direbbe Lupa) al proprio fratello o alla propria sorella.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Sono esattamente le parole che ha detto mia madre l'ultima volta che mi ha lasciata.
> Nel frattempo agitava minacciosamente un paio di cesoie da potatura...


 Bisogna SEMPRE ascoltare la mamma ..conosce il tipo meglio di noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come io ho trovato in tradi la mia contessina, Rabarbaro ha trovato chi sa rispondergli a tono
> 
> Finito l'Ot, cara Margherita *il tuo Antonio mi fa tenerezza, in qualche angolo mi ricorda una parte di me.* E so che molti comportamenti stile Antonio, hanno alla lunga creato dei problemi a mia moglie. Vedi forse tu, non sai prevedere in tempo le reazioni e i comportamenti di Antonio. Ma sei perfino fortunata, hai un amico come Francesco.
> Francamente io non capisco dove stia il vaso di pandora.
> ...


 Margherita: molla Antonio!!!:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> No, non mi piace stare con uno instabile. Non mi piace affatto.
> A volte mi sembrava di fargli da mamma.
> 
> Gli ho detto di non chiamarmi più, ma sto male. E non ho il distacco necessario per capire se il mio è amore (momentaneamente frustrato dagli eventi) o solo dipendenza affettiva.
> ...


 Se ti poni queste domande non ami... semplice. Non c'è necessità di paragonare i sentimenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me sembra che il dipendente affettivo sia Antonio, non tu. Tutto gli è dovuto... il mondo deve girare sulle lancette del suo orologio.
> Uno del genere è una specie di vampiro... mortifero alla lunga distanza. Vedi tu se sia il caso di continuare... nel caso pensi lo sia, tieni sempre a portata di mano qualche spicchio d'aglio e agli estremi... un bel paletto di frassino!


 :up:


----------



## Margherita84 (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ti poni queste domande non ami... semplice. Non c'è necessità di paragonare i sentimenti.


Razionalmente, mi dico lo stesso.
E a volte mi sembra di stare meglio. 
Niente delusioni, meno stress. Posso fare quello che voglio.
Ma ho come una voragine nello stomaco. A volte ho le palpitazioni.
Tengo duro ma non sto bene per niente. 
Anche prechè so che se lo vedo sto male uguale.

...secondio te si tratta di delirium tremens?

Non pensavo di avere un carattere così debole.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Razionalmente, mi dico lo stesso.
> E a volte mi sembra di stare meglio.
> Niente delusioni, meno stress. Posso fare quello che voglio.
> Ma ho come una voragine nello stomaco. A volte ho le palpitazioni.
> ...


No lui è lui...
E quando gli fai una gran mega sfuriata e lo massacri per tutti i suoi difetti, lui ti guarda e ti dice...però...io ti piaccio...
Libera la casella di mp, che ti devo parlare.
Andate a chiedere un parere a delle coppie "felici", non farti MAI consigliare da quelle che ce l'hanno su con noi maschi. Sono perfide. 
Poi passi le notti a piangere.
Ecco io te l' ho detto...
Ricordati che anche tu sei piena di difetti.
E che non sei una dea.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Razionalmente, mi dico lo stesso.
> E a volte mi sembra di stare meglio.
> Niente delusioni, meno stress. Posso fare quello che voglio.
> Ma ho come una voragine nello stomaco. A volte ho le palpitazioni.
> ...


 Se sei ex alcolista è delirium tremens, se no è semplicemente una manifestazione di un'emozione.
Sta a te mettertoi nelle condizioni per capire l'emozione e per valutare i sentimenti e quello che vuoi non domani o il mese prossimo, ma per la tua vita.


----------



## Margherita84 (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No lui è lui...
> E quando gli fai una gran mega sfuriata e lo massacri per tutti i suoi difetti, lui ti guarda e ti dice...però...io ti piaccio...
> Libera la casella di mp, che ti devo parlare.
> Andate a chiedere un parere a delle coppie "felici", non farti MAI consigliare da quelle che ce l'hanno su con noi maschi. Sono perfide.
> ...



Il problema è che le notti a piangere le passo comunque.
Anche quando eravamo assieme negli ultimi tempi non è che stavo proprio questo splendore. E comunque ho pazientato e ho addirittura lasciato che mi mollasse lui. Di nuovo. A quel punto la mia autostima ha preso una pala e ha iniziato a scavare.


Non credi che se avessi pensato di essere una dea, lo avrei mandato a farsi benedire  diverso tempo fa?
Forse il problema è l'opposto.


E mai chi ce l'ha su con voi maschi, scusa? Lungi da me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Il problema è che le notti a piangere le passo comunque.
> Anche quando eravamo assieme negli ultimi tempi non è che stavo proprio questo splendore. E comunque ho pazientato e ho addirittura lasciato che mi mollasse lui. Di nuovo. A quel punto la mia autostima ha preso una pala e ha iniziato a scavare.
> 
> 
> ...


Ce l'aveva con me, non ti preoccupare.
Si sta male anche quando si deve decidere di cambiare l'auto ...eppure non si ama l'auto vecchia.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Il problema è che le notti a piangere le passo comunque.
> Anche quando eravamo assieme negli ultimi tempi non è che stavo proprio questo splendore. E comunque ho pazientato e ho addirittura lasciato che mi mollasse lui. Di nuovo. A quel punto la mia autostima ha preso una pala e ha iniziato a scavare.
> 
> 
> ...


Tu prova a fare come ti ho detto, vedrai funziona.
Adesso sei troppo giù. Aspetta che le bocce siano ferme.
Ok?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ..............
> Adesso sei troppo giù. Aspetta che le bocce siano ferme.
> Ok?


 
e tiragliele :up:

(tutte)


----------



## Brady (20 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e tiragliele :up:
> 
> (tutte)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi è partito un molare dal ridere....:carneval:


----------



## Margherita84 (20 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi è partito un molare dal ridere....:carneval:



:mexican:


----------



## Margherita84 (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eva Braun?
> Claretta Petacci?
> Ci sono dei misteri sai?
> Anche reiina ha una moglie.



Caro Conte, mi stai quasi convincendo.
In effetti, nella lista di modelli di donne a cui ispirarmi sono appena sotto il podio. Ma appena appena sotto, eh? :sonar:

Comunque ho svuotato la cartella di mp.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Caro Conte, mi stai quasi convincendo.
> In effetti, nella lista di modelli di donne a cui ispirarmi sono appena sotto il podio. Ma appena appena sotto, eh? :sonar:
> 
> Comunque ho svuotato la cartella di mp.


se chiudi gli occhi e ti vedi tra 20 anni, ti vedi con antonio e con dei figli da lui e una casa con lui? lui come lo conosci oggi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Luglio 2010)

Cara Margherita,
Te sembri una persona e anche intelligente, caratteristiche queste che non dò mai per scontate.
Il tuo bell'amore, che altro non sembra da come lo descrivi, ti punge il sentimento.
Andare con qualsiasi altro rigattiere sarebbe inutile, se non come pura manifestazione esteriore cui non corrisponderebbe altro che un tuo luccicoso carnevale ad uso e consumo del riflesso dell'immagine di te che vuoi illuderti di vedere nei suoi occhi.

Qualcuno faceva la distinzione tra amare e voler bene.
Si diceva che più era indegno chi ci fa battere il cuore più lo si ama, ma meno gli si vuole bene.

Cane nero!

Ora non c'è verso che tu sia capace di non roteare intorno a lui ma, quando la spirale che sempre più s'allarga lungo la quale stai librandoti con le tue ali da falchetto, ti porterà abbastanza lontano, allora non udrai più la voce del falconiere!

Ora puoi anche farti il mazzo a tarallo, ma lui è lì, con la sua tenda canadese ben picchettata sul tuo golgota!

E non è neppure detto che tu lo voglia far sloggiare!

Infondo lui è comodo, è quello che hai sempre avuto, è un po' meno di quello che ti aspetti ma un po' più di quello che sei disposta a perdere...

Lui è ancora l'alfa e l'omega, il cardine intorno al quale ruotano le sfere celesti e il comburente dei tuoi pensieri...

Lui è quello che, se fosse solo un po' meno peggio, sarebbe abbastanza per te...

E, se è vero che le persone non si cambiano, potresti anche invecchiare accanto a lui cercando di dimostrare che lui fa eccezione...

Se solo riuscissi a farlo diventare un po' più sopportabile.

Infondo hai tempo per farlo e non hai voglia d'altro.

Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se chiudi gli occhi e ti vedi tra 20 anni, ti vedi con antonio e con dei figli da lui e una casa con lui? lui come lo conosci oggi.


Scusami ma questo potrebbe essere un errore fatale. Le persone cambiano. Io non sono certo quello di 20 anni fa. La vita ti costringe ad un continuo revisionismo no? Se penso a certe mie prese di posizione di 20 anni fa, mi darei le sberle in faccia.
Per me è meglio che cerchino una coppia che assomiglia a loro due (cosa che io ho fatto con mia moglie) e farsi raccontare da loro come potrebbe essere l'unione di questi due caratteri no?
In amore diamo per scontato troppe cose.
Per esempio che dato che uno ci ami ci capisca.
Io so cosa ho passato per aver detto ad chi mi ama:
Tu nn mi capisci.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma questo potrebbe essere un errore fatale. Le persone cambiano. Io non sono certo quello di 20 anni fa. La vita ti costringe ad un continuo revisionismo no? Se penso a certe mie prese di posizione di 20 anni fa, mi darei le sberle in faccia.
> Per me è meglio che cerchino una coppia che assomiglia a loro due (cosa che io ho fatto con mia moglie) e farsi raccontare da loro come potrebbe essere l'unione di questi due caratteri no?
> In amore diamo per scontato troppe cose.
> Per esempio che dato che uno ci ami ci capisca.
> ...


come possono esistere due persone con caratteri simili al proprio e a quello del proprio compagno? e come si può pretendere ci dicano esattamente come funziona la loro coppia? 
io credo che l'istinto dia buoni suggerimenti, se li si vuole ascoltare. 
E una persona che ha condiviso tanto con un'altra sa quali sono i suoi difetti e che possono solo peggiorare. E sa se il suo carattere è in equilibrio o meno.
Si cambia a 18anni, non a 28. E ti dirò che non si cambia nemmeno così tanto.


----------



## Margherita84 (20 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se chiudi gli occhi e ti vedi tra 20 anni, ti vedi con antonio e con dei figli da lui e una casa con lui? lui come lo conosci oggi.


E' quello che dicevo.
Ora come ora non posso pensare di tirar su niente con lui.
E' troppo insabile. Non mi fiderei e non so quanto possa migliorare.
Poi ora che non si puntella più su di me è sbarellato del tutto.
Una persona adulta non reagisce così a un rifiuto. Sta tormantando tutti i miei amici. Mi manda messaggi logorroici.

Io la responsabilità di fare da puntello così a un a persona tutta la vita non me la voglio prendere. Manco i miei figli vorrei che mi usassero come puntello, figuriamoci il mio compagno.
Magari in un futuro. Ma finchè non risolve i problemi psicologici suoi, se continuiamo così finiamo per distruggerci.

A parte che un altro paio d'anni a star dietro alle sue paturnie e lo strangolo a mani nude. La maggior parte della gente mi chiede come ho fatto a sopportare i suoi capricci per più di un anno.
Il mio migliore amico amico mi ha detto: "Margherita! Sveglia! Ti ha spremuta per un anno finchè non ce la facevi più. E nonostante questo ti ha lasciata lui. Lui, ti ha lasciata, capisci? DI NUOVO. E ora hai il dubbio se riprovarci? Guarda. Mettiti con Francesco. Col primo che passa per strada. Stai da sola. Fatti suora. Ma per l'amore del cielo non di nuovo. Chi se ne frega se si dispera? Quando ti disperavi tu lui dov'era? Eh, lo sai dov'era... Marghe, tira fuori le palle!"



.......ragazzi.......mi sto accorgendo di una cosa terribile.
Mi ha trasformato in un surrogato di sua madre. 
....... e io nella mia smania di fare la comprensiva l'ho pure assecondato....  :unhappy:


----------



## Margherita84 (20 Luglio 2010)

Comunque stasera provo a fare il giochino delle due colonne dei pregi e dei difetti che mi diceva il Conte. 
Poi vi faccio sapere. Sono quasi curiosa...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come possono esistere due persone con caratteri simili al proprio e a quello del proprio compagno? e come si può pretendere ci dicano esattamente come funziona la loro coppia?
> io credo che l'istinto dia buoni suggerimenti, se li si vuole ascoltare.
> E una persona che ha condiviso tanto con un'altra sa quali sono i suoi difetti e che possono solo peggiorare. E sa se il suo carattere è in equilibrio o meno.
> Si cambia a 18anni, non a 28. E ti dirò che non si cambia nemmeno così tanto.


Hai voglia piccina, speta di passare il primo grande guado i 40!
Ora ti parlo di una mia esperienza:
Appena sposati avevamo dei problemi.
Invece di perdere il tempo a discutere decidemmo di andare a consigliarci da una coppia che ci assomigliava. Avevamo conosciuto loro al corso per fidanzati, che svolgemmo, in un weekend. Lui assomigliava a me e lei assomigliava a lei.
Ci diedero 4 consigli empirici e i problemi furono risolti.

Ma la profezia che fece la lei alla mia lei, si è totalmente avverata poi.

Sai meglio di me che nella vita di coppia ci vuole una buona dose di praticità eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Comunque stasera provo a fare il giochino delle due colonne dei pregi e dei difetti che mi diceva il Conte.
> Poi vi faccio sapere. Sono quasi curiosa...


Poi ti mando delle altre furberie...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo.
> Ora come ora non posso pensare di tirar su niente con lui.
> E' troppo insabile. Non mi fiderei e non so quanto possa migliorare.
> Poi ora che non si puntella più su di me è sbarellato del tutto.
> ...


Ehm...ehm...hai già capito tutto...ehm...aspetta...forse è meglio che ne parli con mia moglie...ehm:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Eppure un uomo così ha un sacco di pregi...te lo dico io...che ste cose le so benissimo...

lasciata? maddai?
http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=-thJAm9nFhw&feature=related


----------



## Margherita84 (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...ehm...hai già capito tutto...ehm...aspetta...forse è meglio che ne parli con mia moglie...ehm:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Eppure un uomo così ha un sacco di pregi...te lo dico io...che ste cose le so benissimo...
> 
> ...



Lasciata sì.
 Lasciata. Poi lasciata e ripresa non ha importanza. 
 Quando ti lasciano, e belli convinti, mica lo sai che è un bluff...

(Bravo, postami Nuti, che ora mi hai fatto tornare in mente Francesco  che l'è di Firenze. Maremma! :mrgreen.


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> (Bravo, postami Nuti, che ora mi hai fatto tornare in mente Francesco che l'è di Firenze. Maremma! :mrgreen.


Azz...è dura resistere al dialetto di firenze! :mrgreen:


----------



## Magenta (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo.
> Ora come ora non posso pensare di tirar su niente con lui.
> E' troppo insabile. Non mi fiderei e non so quanto possa migliorare.
> Poi ora che non si puntella più su di me è sbarellato del tutto.
> ...


Noi donne impantanate con ex logorroici e poco stabili mentalmente dobbiamo farci da puntello una con l'altra...
Giraci alla larga Margheritina da uno così, ti prego... che con questo caldo e col rifiuto ricevuto veramente questo sbarella del tutto  e combina qualche guaio...
E' la stessa cosa che hanno consigliato a me...
Chiudere Facebook, cambiare numero di cell, e stare attenta quando rientro da sola la sera... da pelle d'oca ma... me lo han detto persone che lo conoscono bene...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Noi donne impantanate con ex logorroici e poco stabili mentalmente dobbiamo farci da puntello una con l'altra...
> Giraci alla larga Margheritina da uno così, ti prego... che con questo caldo e col rifiuto ricevuto veramente questo sbarella del tutto  e combina qualche guaio...
> E' la stessa cosa che hanno consigliato a me...
> Chiudere Facebook, cambiare numero di cell, e stare attenta quando rientro da sola la sera... da pelle d'oca ma... me lo han detto persone che lo conoscono bene...


E dai a sti livelli qua si arriva? Mamma mia...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Lasciata sì.
> Lasciata. Poi lasciata e ripresa non ha importanza.
> Quando ti lasciano, e belli convinti, mica lo sai che è un bluff...
> 
> (Bravo, postami Nuti, che ora mi hai fatto tornare in mente Francesco  che l'è di Firenze. Maremma! :mrgreen.


BRAVA...mica lo sai se è un bluff.
Ma mia cara, tu lo dovresti conoscere no il tipo?
E quelle che se ne vanno sbattendo la porta dicendosi a occhi chiusi e denti stretti..." Dio fa che mi corra dietro, dio fa che mi corra dietro!". 
Senti donna sarei il primo io a dirti, non la pensi come me...allora vai...ma magari sono anche il primo che si dice...cazzo cosa ho fatto, adesso la chiamo, fatalità allora tu non rispondi, e io insisto ecc..ecc..ecc...
Va sempre finire a pandemoni...
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Margherita84 (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> BRAVA...mica lo sai se è un bluff.
> Ma mia cara, tu lo dovresti conoscere no il tipo?
> E quelle che se ne vanno sbattendo la porta dicendosi a occhi chiusi e denti stretti..." Dio fa che mi corra dietro, dio fa che mi corra dietro!".
> Senti donna sarei il primo io a dirti, non la pensi come me...allora vai...ma magari sono anche il primo che si dice...cazzo cosa ho fatto, adesso la chiamo, fatalità allora tu non rispondi, e io insisto ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


Guarda. 
Penso di essere una delle persone meno inclini al melodramma della terra. In questo, è vero, io e il mio ex ci compensavamo.

Non intendevo un bluff in quel senso. Se avessi saputo che era un bluff del tipo "voglio sapere quanto ci tieni", avrei rosicato giudicandolo infantile, ma magari avrei pure rincorso.
Tale non era. I motivi erano altri. Anzi, _altre_. Lo sapevo all'epoca e mi sono stati riconfermati.

Io non ho mai fatto di questi giochetti e di pandemoni non li ho mai creati. Li crea chi ha spalzi di umore e non fa un minimo di autoanalisi prima di lasciarsi andare alle belinate.
Non puoi pretendere che il mondo ti stia dietro se continui a cambiare idea. Anche a me capita di essere insicura. Nell'insicurezza, come ho fatto ora, mi blocco in attesa di lumi. E cerco di fare meno danno possibile.

Dici che sono noiosa? Può darsi.


----------



## Margherita84 (21 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Noi donne *impantanate con ex logorroici e poco  stabili mentalmente* dobbiamo farci da puntello una con l'altra...
> Giraci alla larga Margheritina da uno così, ti prego... che con questo  caldo e col rifiuto ricevuto veramente questo sbarella del tutto  e  combina qualche guaio...
> E' la stessa cosa che hanno consigliato a me...
> Chiudere Facebook, cambiare numero di cell, e stare attenta quando  rientro da sola la sera... da pelle d'oca ma... me lo han detto persone  che lo conoscono bene...


Ehi, ma siamo sicure che non sia lo stesso? 

Grazie, Magenta. Mi sembra una misura estrema, ma se le cose dovessero peggiorare lo farò sicuramente.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Guarda.
> Penso di essere una delle persone meno inclini al melodramma della terra. In questo, è vero, io e il mio ex ci compensavamo.
> 
> Non intendevo un bluff in quel senso. Se avessi saputo che era un bluff del tipo "voglio sapere quanto ci tieni", avrei rosicato giudicandolo infantile, ma magari avrei pure rincorso.
> ...


Nooooooooooo...perchè noiosa? Che dici...ma sai come s'incazza lui quando ti vede bloccata? No eh?


----------



## Daniele (21 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Non puoi pretendere che il mondo ti stia dietro se continui a cambiare idea. Anche a me capita di essere insicura. Nell'insicurezza, come ho fatto ora, mi blocco in attesa di lumi. E cerco di fare meno danno possibile.
> 
> Dici che sono noiosa? Può darsi.


No, sei una bella persona e mi spiace stavi con una brutta persona che ti ha vampirizzato finchè voleva ed ha capito che eri l'unica che si sarebbe fatta vampirizzare alla perfezione. Ma suvvia Antoniacula scansatelo che davvero è penoso di suo, vivi la tua vita pensando sempre al detto "non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti che fosse fatto a te", pensaci potresti stare con chi non la pensa così? Antonio evidentemente vive la sua vita solo in funziona della persona per lui più importante, se stesso.


----------



## lorelai (21 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Antonio evidentemente vive la sua vita solo in funziona della persona per lui più importante, se stesso.



Quoto decisamente!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, sei una bella persona e mi spiace stavi con una brutta persona che ti ha vampirizzato finchè voleva ed ha capito che eri l'unica che si sarebbe fatta vampirizzare alla perfezione. Ma suvvia Antoniacula scansatelo che davvero è penoso di suo, vivi la tua vita pensando sempre al detto "non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti che fosse fatto a te", pensaci potresti stare con chi non la pensa così? Antonio evidentemente vive la sua vita solo in funziona della persona per lui più importante, se stesso.


E tu Daniele invece vivi in funzione di chi?
Pensaci prima di rispondere, ma pensaci bene.
Forse la domanda che Margherita potrebbe dire ad Antonio:
" Ma io mi comporto così con te?".
Pensaci uno potrebbe anche non essere consapevole del suo comportamento no?


----------



## Brady (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati *non esiste nessun grande amore nella vita.*
> Sono tutti nostri film in testa.
> Stai solo planando a terra.
> Benvenuta!





Brady ha detto:


> Scusa Conte ma la tua è una affermazione assoluta su qualcosa che non è assoluto. La prima frase non significa nulla senza una definizione di "grande amore" e *ognuno di noi da la sua definizone che è diversa da quella degli altri*.
> E dal mio (personalissimo) punto di vista, proprio il fatto di planare per terra può consentire di vivere un grande amore: concreto e stabile (Verena docet). Il contrario del bell'Antonio tanto per tornare in tema.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Appunto per questo sono tutti film che ci facciamo nella nostra testa.*
> 
> Grande amore: per te e verena significa concreto e stabile.
> Grande amore: per X o Y o.... significa emozionante e travolgente
> E via di questo passo.





Brady ha detto:


> Appunto che?
> Dal fatto che una cosa sia soggettiva non ne consegue che non sia reale o che non esiste. *Soggettivo non vuol dire immaginario*. Sono due concetti distinti.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma Brady. Metti che tu, che consideri l'amore qualcosa di stabile e concreto ti innamori di una donna per la quale l'amore è emozione travolgente. O viceversa.
> *Ognuno la vede nel suo modo. Soggettivamente.*
> *Non è immaginario, ma tu lo vivi in modo diverso da lei.*
> Però ti innamori di lei, non delle cose che pensa e di come le vive.
> ...


Riporto l'intera discussione perché a volte, quando cerco di fare un ragionamento logico in più post ho la sensazione che mi si risponda solo all'ultima cosa che ho scritto senza tenere conto di quello che c'è prima.

Tu fai un esempio di due che vogliono cose diverse. Ma è un caso specifico. Ci sono anche persone che vogliono le stesse cose (almeno quelle importanti). Ecco, per loro il gande amore esiste. Non esiste per tutti, certo, ma per qualcuno sì. Quindi l'affermazione (assoluta) di partenza del Conte non è corretta (IHMO).


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Riporto l'intera discussione perché a volte, quando cerco di fare un ragionamento logico in più post ho la sensazione che mi si risponda solo all'ultima cosa che ho scritto senza tenere conto di quello che c'è prima.
> 
> Tu fai un esempio di due che vogliono cose diverse. Ma è un caso specifico. Ci sono anche persone che vogliono le stesse cose (almeno quelle importanti). Ecco, per loro il gande amore esiste. Non esiste per tutti, certo, ma per qualcuno sì. Quindi l'affermazione (assoluta) di partenza del Conte non è corretta (IHMO).


Vero mi sono espresso male:
Brady, io volevo dire che c'è una sorta di divario tra: come sognamo o immaginiamo sia un rapporto di coppia, viziati da: cultura, storia, immaginario collettivo, pubblicità, letture ecc..ecc..ecc...A come in effetti poi riusciamo a viverlo.
Ci sono persone che si immaginano di non amarsi perchè non vivono con quella sorta di ancestrali patemi. 
QUello di cui non si parla mai abbastanza e che è alla radice di tanti guai imho, che le mie son tutte imho, è il lato tristo dell'amore. Ossia di tutto quello che divide e tiene distanti due persone. Brady mettiamo che io sia quello là, detto mani di forbice, come faccio ad abbracciarti? Senza ferirti?
Per me tanti rapporti saltano perchè ci si aspetta quello che l'altro effettivamente non può dare. Fin lì arriva e più in là non ce la fa. Brady, quante donne SBAGLIANO nella loro sega mentale di "cambiare" un uomo attraverso il loro amore?
E quando ci si ritrova che sono più le cose che ci dividono con una persona che quelle che ci uniscono, allora che si fa? Capisci che il lasciarsi diventa poco doloroso. Cioè da quanto scrive Margherita sono davvero tante le cose in ballo.


----------



## Daniele (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ?".
> Pensaci uno potrebbe anche non essere consapevole del suo comportamento no?


QUando uno è scemo è scemo ed a 28 anni sarà scemo a vita. Lei si presenta come una persona che pensa agli altri, lui uno che pensa solo ase stesso e fa beneficienza solo in funzione di se stesso...ah, ti ricorda qualcuno???


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUando uno è scemo è scemo ed a 28 anni sarà scemo a vita. Lei si presenta come una persona che pensa agli altri, lui uno che pensa solo ase stesso e fa beneficienza solo in funzione di se stesso...ah, ti ricorda qualcuno???


Ripeto:
Tu a chi pensi?


----------



## Margherita84 (21 Luglio 2010)

Ragazzi, vi ringrazio.
Pian piano mi sto chiarendo le idee. 
Quanto meno, mi fate riflettere si vari aspetti della vicenda. 
E anche buttar fuori tutto aiuta non poco. 

Non credo che il mio ex sia "una brutta persona" e certo io non sono Madre Teresa. E' semplicemente molto immaturo. Troppo.
E' cresciuto molto viziato e la vita adulta gli mette ansia. 
I nostri problemi di coppia si sono probabilmente sommati a una sua crisi personale che non ha deciso di affrontare in tempo. 
E ora - da quanto mi riportano - gli scoppiano casini da tutte le parti.

Ma io non ho più energie per aiutarlo a risalire la china. Non so nemmeno se ho la forza di affrontare i nostri problemi, figuriamoci i nostri più i suoi.

Mi sto davvero rendendo conto che non è tanto questione di amore o meno. Di nuove storie o meno. Probabilmente tenterei anche di nuovo, se riuscissi. Magari in futuro le cose saranno diverse. Semplicemente, ora come ora non ho più niente da dare. Vuoto ermetico.

....una sensazione brutta, brutta, brutta.
E' normale?


----------



## Margherita84 (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nooooooooooo...perchè noiosa? Che dici...ma  sai come s'incazza lui quando ti vede bloccata? No eh?



Conte, ti ho perso...



contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda cosa è capitato eh?
> Solo perchè le dissi: Basta non ne posso più di te io me ne trovo  un'altra.
> E lei: Figuriamoci chi trovi tu.
> Altro che vaso di Pandora.
> ...


Non so perchè ma provo un moto di umana simpatia per tua moglie... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vi ringrazio.
> Pian piano mi sto chiarendo le idee.
> Quanto meno, mi fate riflettere si vari aspetti della vicenda.
> E anche buttar fuori tutto aiuta non poco.
> ...


Secondo me in certi momenti della vita lo è. Ed è pure sana. Non lo sarebbe se si prolungasse troppo e verso chiunque.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vi ringrazio.
> Pian piano mi sto chiarendo le idee.
> Quanto meno, mi fate riflettere si vari aspetti della vicenda.
> E anche buttar fuori tutto aiuta non poco.
> ...


E allora che problemi ci sono?
Tu fai la tua vita ( che ne hai davvero bisogno)
Lui la sua e se ci tiene a te, ti dimostrerà con i fatti che è diventato un uomo, capace di stare in coppia no?
Per esempio: a me e mia moglie ha aiutato tanto questa esperienza qua:
http://www.incontromatrimoniale.org/fidanzati.htm

Credimi in quel weekend ho visto più di qualcuno capire che era meglio lasciarsi...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vi ringrazio.
> Pian piano mi sto chiarendo le idee.
> Quanto meno, mi fate riflettere si vari aspetti della vicenda.
> E anche buttar fuori tutto aiuta non poco.
> ...


normalissima.
sai qual è un'altra sensazione normale per la quale ti sentirai molto in colpa? la leggerezza. ti sentirai liberata. finalmente. di una persona cui davi davi davi, di cui eri stampella e appoggio e sostegno. e dirai dentro di te 'sono libera'. Ti sentirai una merdina e invece è normale. quando si dona e si sostiene non si conta col misurino ma ugualmente non si può pensare di dare sempre fino ad esserne schiacciati...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> normalissima.
> sai qual è un'altra sensazione normale per la quale ti sentirai molto in colpa? la leggerezza. ti sentirai liberata. finalmente. di una persona cui davi davi davi, di cui eri stampella e appoggio e sostegno. e dirai dentro di te 'sono libera'. Ti sentirai una merdina e invece è normale. quando si dona e si sostiene non si conta col misurino ma ugualmente non si può pensare di dare sempre fino ad esserne schiacciati...


----------



## Margherita84 (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora che problemi ci sono?


Nessuno, ma lo sto realizzando adesso...
Ho bisogno di un attimo per metabolizzare la cosa. :unhappy:


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> normalissima.
> sai qual è un'altra sensazione normale per la quale ti sentirai molto in colpa? la leggerezza. ti sentirai liberata. finalmente. di una persona cui davi davi davi, di cui eri stampella e appoggio e sostegno. e dirai dentro di te 'sono libera'. Ti sentirai una merdina e invece è normale. quando si dona e si sostiene non si conta col misurino ma ugualmente non si può pensare di dare sempre fino ad esserne schiacciati...


 :up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Nessuno, ma lo sto realizzando adesso...
> Ho bisogno di un attimo per metabolizzare la cosa. :unhappy:


Ecco calma. Ci vuole calma.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> Non so perchè ma provo un moto di umana simpatia per tua moglie... :mrgreen:


 
lo abbiamo provato tutte :mexican:

...

poi.... 


  
l'abbiamo "conosciuta" 


sono proprio 2 anime gemelle:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo abbiamo provato tutte :mexican:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Vero.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Conte, ti ho perso...
> 
> 
> 
> Non so perchè ma provo un moto di umana simpatia per tua moglie... :mrgreen:


Ciao Margherita, intervengo poco, perchè sta storia del forum è una sua passione in cui mi ha trascinata dentro, me e le mie amiche. Abbiamo letto assieme la vostra storia e ci siamo dati delle belle gomitate. Ti capisco benissimo sai? Io ho trovato pace non dando eccessivo peso a tutto quello che fa o dice e sorbendolo a piccole dosi. Così in qualche modo funziona.
Poi se anche Antonio è musicista, non oso pensare a cosa puoi aver passato. Vero alla fine per sfinimento lo lasci o ti fai lasciare. La teoria di mio marito è separarsi per andare a vivere in case diverse e poi trovarsi come amanti. Non gli entra in testa che se arriveremo alla separazione, mica poi, ho tanta voglia di vederlo eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ciao Margherita, intervengo poco, perchè sta storia del forum è una sua passione in cui mi ha trascinata dentro, me e le mie amiche. Abbiamo letto assieme la vostra storia e ci siamo dati delle belle gomitate. Ti capisco benissimo sai? Io ho trovato pace non dando eccessivo peso a tutto quello che fa o dice e sorbendolo a piccole dosi. Così in qualche modo funziona.
> Poi se anche Antonio è musicista, non oso pensare a cosa puoi aver passato. Vero alla fine per sfinimento lo lasci o ti fai lasciare. *La teoria di mio marito è separarsi per andare a vivere in case diverse e poi trovarsi come amanti.* Non gli entra in testa che se arriveremo alla separazione, mica poi, ho tanta voglia di vederlo eh?


 Sta cosa è in contrasto con quanto dice dei vostri rapporti.


----------



## lorelai (22 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> normalissima.
> sai qual è un'altra sensazione normale per la quale ti sentirai molto in colpa? la leggerezza. ti sentirai liberata. finalmente. di una persona cui davi davi davi, di cui eri stampella e appoggio e sostegno. e dirai dentro di te 'sono libera'. Ti sentirai una merdina e invece è normale. quando si dona e si sostiene non si conta col misurino ma ugualmente non si può pensare di dare sempre fino ad esserne schiacciati...



Troppo vero...
Quanta zavorra mi sono lasciata alle spalle!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sta cosa è in contrasto con quanto dice dei vostri rapporti.


Ah si? E che cosa dice? Sai ultimamente non ho tanto tempo di stare sul forum, leggo qui e là, suppongo che tu dato che lo segui come un segugio, possa farmi magari in mp, un sunto di quanto dice sul nostro rapporto. 
Io gli ho detto: " Proviamo a stare un po' lontani l'uno dall'altro?". E lui: " Va bene". Ecco prendendo le distanze mi sono ritrovata più tranquilla e serena. Poi è arrivata la malattia e ora tutto il nostro rapporto, scusami eh?, è rinviato a quando saprò di essere tornata sana. Mi pare lecito no?
Infine per ripartire gli ho fatto questa proposta, dato che si è stancato di me: va bene: io devo cercare di fare colpo su di te, ma tu devi piacere a me.
Vedremo come andrà a finire eh? Mica vivo la mia vita in funzione di lui. Non sono qui per sbandierare la mia filosofia di vita che è: stare calma e tranquilla in santa pace.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ah si? E che cosa dice? Sai ultimamente non ho tanto tempo di stare sul forum, leggo qui e là, suppongo che tu dato che lo segui come un segugio, possa farmi magari in mp, un sunto di quanto dice sul nostro rapporto.
> Io gli ho detto: " Proviamo a stare un po' lontani l'uno dall'altro?". E lui: " Va bene". Ecco prendendo le distanze mi sono ritrovata più tranquilla e serena. Poi è arrivata la malattia e ora tutto il nostro rapporto, scusami eh?, è rinviato a quando saprò di essere tornata sana. Mi pare lecito no?
> Infine per ripartire gli ho fatto questa proposta, dato che si è stancato di me: va bene: io devo cercare di fare colpo su di te, ma tu devi piacere a me.
> Vedremo come andrà a finire eh? Mica vivo la mia vita in funzione di lui. *Non sono qui per sbandierare la mia filosofia di vita* che è: stare calma e tranquilla in santa pace.


 Per sapere cosa dice tuo marito sforzati di leggere, chiediglielo o ...fai uno sforzo di memoria.
*Perché sei qui?*


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per sapere cosa dice tuo marito sforzati di leggere, chiediglielo o ...fai uno sforzo di memoria.
> *Perché sei qui?*


Perchè a me e alle mie amiche piace leggere sto forum no?
Sia per certe tematiche e sia per certe problematiche no?
Non sono temi quelli dei problemi di coppia, dei tradimenti, delle separazioni, dell'amore, insomma di tutto questo, un tema che tocca tutti noi? E tu perchè sei sempre qui?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

*scusa margherita*

E' che leggendo la tua storia con Antonio, mi è venuto un moto di simpatia, e ti ho detto la mia, non voglio rovinare il tuo 3d.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Perchè a me e alle mie amiche piace leggere sto forum no?
> Sia per certe tematiche e sia per certe problematiche no?
> Non sono temi quelli dei problemi di coppia, dei tradimenti, delle separazioni, dell'amore, insomma di tutto questo, un tema che tocca tutti noi? E tu perchè sei sempre qui?


Ma non hai già la soluzione pronta uguale per tutti?
Conversazione noiosa comunque.


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ciao Margherita, intervengo poco, perchè sta storia del forum è una sua passione in cui mi ha trascinata dentro, me e le mie amiche. Abbiamo letto assieme la vostra storia e ci siamo dati delle belle gomitate. Ti capisco benissimo sai? Io ho trovato pace non dando eccessivo peso a tutto quello che fa o dice e sorbendolo a piccole dosi. Così in qualche modo funziona.
> Poi se anche Antonio è musicista, non oso pensare a cosa puoi aver passato. Vero alla fine per sfinimento lo lasci o ti fai lasciare. La teoria di mio marito è separarsi per andare a vivere in case diverse e poi trovarsi come amanti. Non gli entra in testa che se arriveremo alla separazione, mica poi, ho tanta voglia di vederlo eh?


Ciao!
Ti ringrazio per essere passata.
Ma non è che mi hai risollevato tanto il morale, sai?.

In pratica - vediamo se ho capito - la vostra soluzione è: lui continua, tu lo ignori. Il risultato è che non vi siete ancora separati anche se lui spinge in questa direzione.

Ottimo.
Sicuramente ne hai dei vantaggi anche tu, se no la cosa non starebbe in piedi.

Però non è proprio lo scenario che avevo in mente. 
Credo che la mia gastrite persistente si trasformerebbe in breve in un'ulcera.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Ti ringrazio per essere passata.
> Ma non è che mi hai risollevato tanto il morale, sai?.
> 
> ...


Sbagliato. Io ad un certo punto della mia esistenza ho preso certe direzioni e lei non se l'è sentita di seguirmi. Io le ho detto: questo tuo non seguirmi provocherà queste conseguenze e così è stato. Lei ha detto: vedrai che questa strada ti creerà dei casini e in effetti è stato così.

Io non ho mai spinto verso la separazione. Lei ha detto che ci siamo incamminati su una strada che porterà a questo e che non è un dramma. Mi ha detto che se voglio andare mi lascia andare. 

Nella situazione odierna diremo che i vantaggi di coabitare e darsi una mano sono superiori agli svantaggi di una separazione. 

In altre parole ancora: io tutto sommato sto attraversando un bellissimo periodo della mia esistenza, perchè sto trovando determinati equilibri esistenziali, partendo dall'idea che non vivendo su rete 4 o dentro un romanzetto harmony non posso volere tutto e subito. Ehm, non sapevo che un giorno ci saremmo trovati a dirci: ehi siamo tranquilli e in pace perchè sono anni che viviamo come separati in casa. 

Dopo tutto quello che ho letto qui, ammetto, io non sono fatto per la vita di coppia. Ecco perchè sto meglio con le mie amiche.
Frequento loro e sto bene.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Ti ringrazio per essere passata.
> Ma non è che mi hai risollevato tanto il morale, sai?.
> 
> ...


 
in estrema sintesi c'hai colto in pieno
con i distinguo che il conte ti ha rappresentato nella sua replica

io concordo col grassetto e vado oltre

non  affronterei un matrimonio o una convivenza con queste prospettive
e non accetterei che il  rapporto con mio marito diventasse questo nemmeno adesso che son passati quasi 30 anni


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in estrema sintesi c'hai colto in pieno
> con i distinguo che il conte ti ha rappresentato nella sua replica
> 
> io concordo col grassetto e vado oltre
> ...


AH! ... pure tu come me/noi


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in estrema sintesi c'hai colto in pieno
> con i distinguo che il conte ti ha rappresentato nella sua replica
> 
> io concordo col grassetto e vado oltre
> ...


Ma infatti date certe premesse date certe conseguenze: cara margherita i primi sei mesi andranno male, perchè sai ehm, la coppia si deve assestare qui e là, poi andrà, sempre...peggio!

Ma l'alternativa qual'è?
Attendere e sognare il principe azzurro, mettersi al centro del mondo e dirsi: ok, uno per poter avere il diritto di essere mio marito deve avere questo questo questo ed essere così così e colà.

Di fatto io non mi sono MAI preoccupato di come dovesse essere una donna, ma solo di quanto io potevo offrire a lei.

Siccome il mondo è vario va così: ad ogni una che trova in me un essere repellente, c'è subito dietro quella che mi trova semplicemente irresistibile. E il mio cuore sta contento.

Oggi le donne pretendono troppo.
Chi troppo vuole, nulla stringe.
Chi si accontenta gode e come gode!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Ti ringrazio per essere passata.
> Ma non è che mi hai risollevato tanto il morale, sai?.
> 
> ...


Margherita cara.

E' ovvio che nessuno, quando si sposa o comunque inizia una nuova relazione ha in mente questo scenario.
Ed è sacrosanto che sia così: quando si inizia si punta alla perfezione, al 100% di tutto, dell'amore , della complicità, del piacere, della condivisione.
Se si riesce a raggiungere e a portare avanti questo 100% per tutta la vita, tanto di cappello.
Ma come tu hai già cominciato a verificare le cose possono cambiare col tempo: grazie e/o contro la nostra volontà.
Ci sono scenari che non immaginiamo possano prefigurarsi nella nostra vita futura: quante volte diciamo "io, così, mai!" e poi ci ritroviamo a fare proprio così?

Astro e il conte ci hanno portato un esempio di evoluzione di un rapporto matrimoniale: e' già una cosa bellissima poter sentire entrambe le campane, come si suol dire. 
Una coppia che , nel bene e nel male, ci ha lavorato su.
Ci hanno esposto il loro compromesso, il loro modo di mandare comunque avanti un progetto in cui credono pur ammettendo i loro limiti.

Non è detto che questa tipologia possa/debba  funzionare per tutti.
Tu certamente troverai la soluzione che può funzionare per te.
Ma penso che, a priori, non si debba scartare niente.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Margherita cara.
> 
> E' ovvio che nessuno, quando si sposa o comunque inizia una nuova relazione ha in mente questo scenario.
> Ed è sacrosanto che sia così: quando si inizia si punta alla perfezione, al 100% di tutto, dell'amore , della complicità, del piacere, della condivisione.
> ...


E la vita è piena di sorprese.
Nessuno è immune dalla sventura.
Bisogna lavorarci su, altrimenti l'alternativa è la separazione.
Girala e rigirala essa è sempre una grande sconfitta.
Ovvio quando le acque si fanno troppo cattive bisogna fare qualcosa, ma mica si è al mondo per soffrire è.
E neanche per scaricare sempre la colpa sull'altro, colpevole di non essere ciò che ci aspetteremo ( pretendiamo) che sia.

Un pugno, un corno, un baso!:carneval:


----------



## Brady (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti date certe premesse date certe conseguenze: cara margherita i primi sei mesi andranno male, perchè sai ehm, la coppia si deve assestare qui e là, poi andrà, sempre...peggio!
> 
> Ma l'alternativa qual'è?
> *Attendere e sognare il principe azzurro*, mettersi al centro del mondo e dirsi: ok, uno per poter avere il diritto di essere mio marito deve avere questo questo questo ed essere così così e colà.
> ...


Cercarlo...?


----------



## Brady (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti date certe premesse date certe conseguenze: cara margherita i primi sei mesi andranno male, perchè sai ehm, la coppia si deve assestare qui e là, poi andrà, sempre...peggio!
> 
> *Ma l'alternativa qual'è?*
> Attendere e sognare il principe azzurro, mettersi al centro del mondo e dirsi: ok, uno per poter avere il diritto di essere mio marito deve avere questo questo questo ed essere così così e colà.
> ...


L*E* alternativ*E* sono infinite. Non esistono solo perfezione totale e imperfezione totale. Ci sono tante sfumature e bisognerebbe tendere a quella che da più vantaggi che svantaggi, anche di poco poco...
Forse la tua situazione per te è così e quindi va bene (sempre per te). Tanto più che se la tua sola preoccupazione è quanto puoi offrire ad una donna, tua moglie dovrebbe essere la donna più soddisfatta del mondo e tu felice di averla resa felice... ma dalla tua rassegnazione sembra che qualcosa non abbia funzionato....


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Cercarlo...?


mitico brady :up:

poi a me 'sta cosa del principe azzurro, mi sta sul ghez
almeno intendiamoci sul significato

una donna non aspetta il principe azzurro
una donna cerca un uomo con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti
un compagno 
non un "salvatore" o un essere idealizzato


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mitico brady :up:
> 
> poi a me 'sta cosa del principe azzurro, mi sta sul ghez
> almeno intendiamoci sul significato
> ...


quoto la racchia e approvo incondizionatamente:up:


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la vita è piena di sorprese.
> Nessuno è immune dalla sventura.
> Bisogna lavorarci su, altrimenti l'alternativa è la separazione.
> Girala e rigirala essa è sempre una grande sconfitta.
> ...


 Quoto.


----------



## Margherita84 (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti date certe premesse date certe conseguenze: cara margherita i primi sei mesi andranno male, perchè sai ehm, la coppia si deve assestare qui e là, poi andrà, sempre...peggio!
> 
> Ma l'alternativa qual'è?
> Attendere e sognare il principe azzurro, mettersi al centro del mondo e dirsi: ok, uno per poter avere il diritto di essere mio marito deve avere questo questo questo ed essere così così e colà.


Bon. L'alternativa al peggio di così?
Peggio di così sto da sola.
Mica è un dramma.
Soorattutto non rispetto al "peggio di così".

Mai cercato il principe azzurro.
Uno, per aver il diritto diessere mio marito deve rispettarmi.
Mi sembra che chiedo il minimo sindacale.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Bon. L'alternativa al peggio di così?
> Peggio di così sto da sola.
> Mica è un dramma.
> Soorattutto non rispetto al "peggio di così".
> ...


Calma, proprio ora era arrivato Luca86, e magari attraverso i suoi occhi si poteva capire meglio il vostro mondo.
Cosa ti ho detto?
Stai in campana per un po'.
Poi quando ti è passata cominci a vedere in giro quanti ragazzi ci stanno eh?

Il diritto a che?
Non è un diritto.

Cioè in teoria dovrebbe essere così:
Un uomo sta così bene con te, che arriva al punto di chiederti di sposarlo.
Cioè significa che ha intenzione di condividere la sua vita con te, assumendosi delle responsabilità e fare dei figli con te.

Poi bisogna vedere sempre le condizioni contingenti.
Tu adesso a che punto sei della tua carriera lavorativa? Della tua formazione?
Cosa desideri per te?
Quali sono i tuoi sogni?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> L*E* alternativ*E* sono infinite. Non esistono solo perfezione totale e imperfezione totale. Ci sono tante sfumature e bisognerebbe tendere a quella che da più vantaggi che svantaggi, anche di poco poco...
> Forse la tua situazione per te è così e quindi va bene (sempre per te). Tanto più che se la tua sola preoccupazione è quanto puoi offrire ad una donna, tua moglie dovrebbe essere la donna più soddisfatta del mondo e tu felice di averla resa felice... ma dalla tua rassegnazione sembra che qualcosa non abbia funzionato....


La mia non è rassegnazione.
Brady, io sto lavorando nel silenzio ai miei progetti. Ok?
Cosa ho sempre detto?
Mi sono dato dei tempi.
Per prendere delle decisioni.
Sto solo attraversando un guado.
Fai conto che io stia attraversando un fiume sotto acqua.
Raggiunta l'altra sponda?
Eheheheheheeh...te saludo meneghina.
Ma potrei anche annegare nel frattempo. Ok?


----------



## Margherita84 (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il diritto a che?
> Non è un diritto.



Se non è un diritto quello non vedo cosa potrebbe esserlo. Meglio.
E' condizione imprescindibile per stare assieme. 
Non mi rispetti? Sai che c'è? Vai a stendere.

E credo sia una condizione base al di là di condiione lavorativa ed età.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Se non è un diritto quello non vedo cosa potrebbe esserlo. Meglio.
> E' condizione imprescindibile per stare assieme.
> Non mi rispetti? Sai che c'è? Vai a stendere.
> 
> E credo sia una condizione base al di là di condizione lavorativa ed età.


 Ci mancherebbe, ragazza mia! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Se non è un diritto quello non vedo cosa potrebbe esserlo. Meglio.
> E' condizione imprescindibile per stare assieme.
> Non mi rispetti? Sai che c'è? Vai a stendere.
> 
> E credo sia una condizione base al di là di condiione lavorativa ed età.


Ma io non ho ancora capito che significa per te stare assieme ad un uomo. Cioè tu sei la tipa da grande storia che sfocia nel matrimonio?
Ma che vuol dire non rispettarti?
Cavoli il rispetto è fondamentale no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Calma, proprio ora era arrivato Luca86, e magari attraverso i suoi occhi si poteva capire meglio il vostro mondo.
> Cosa ti ho detto?
> Stai in campana per un po'.
> Poi quando ti è passata cominci a vedere in giro quanti ragazzi ci stanno eh?
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ho ancora capito che significa per te stare assieme ad un uomo. Cioè tu sei la tipa da grande storia che sfocia nel matrimonio?
> Ma che vuol dire non rispettarti?
> *Cavoli il rispetto è fondamentale* no?


 Leggermente contraddittorio? :sonar:


----------



## Margherita84 (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ho ancora capito che significa per te stare assieme ad un uomo. Cioè tu sei la tipa da grande storia che sfocia nel matrimonio?


Essere la sua compagna. 
Non sono assolutamente la tipa da grande stora che sfocia nel matrimonio.
Non ero tipa da grande storia. Mi è capitata e l'ho vissuta.
Non sono nemeno tipa da matrimonio. 
L'idea di un contratto sui sentimenti non è da me.
Poi cambierò idea, magari. Ma per ora la penso così.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Essere la sua compagna.
> Non sono assolutamente la tipa da grande stora che sfocia nel matrimonio.
> Non ero tipa da grande storia. Mi è capitata e l'ho vissuta.
> Non sono nemeno tipa da matrimonio.
> ...


Ah.
Essere la compagna di uno.
Mi tocchi dentro.
Io a tutt'oggi non ho ancora trovato una donna a cui possa dire eh si, tu sei la mia compagna.
Io ero tipo da grande storia.
Vero comunque ho dovuto fare solo contratti sui sentimenti.
In mancanza d'altro.
Ma ho sempre speranze per il futuro.
Non posso far progetti.
Spaventano.


----------



## Margherita84 (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah.
> Essere la compagna di uno.
> Mi tocchi dentro.
> Io a tutt'oggi non ho ancora trovato una donna a cui possa dire eh si, *tu sei la mia compagna.*
> ...


Peccato.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Peccato.


Dillo a me.
Le mie intenzioni erano buone comunque.
Te lo giuro.
Avrò sbagliato i modi, ma come ti ho detto, dopo i 50 decido.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah.
> Essere la compagna di uno.
> Mi tocchi dentro.
> Io a tutt'oggi non ho ancora trovato una donna a cui possa dire eh si, tu sei la mia compagna.
> ...


 
sai che sembri essere tu quello che cercava il principe azzurro?
o meglio quello che pensava di dover essere "principe azzurro" per una donna


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai che sembri essere tu quello che cercava il principe azzurro?
> o meglio quello che pensava di dover essere "principe azzurro" per una donna


Non doveva, voleva.
Ma in realtà ero solo un orco.
Ma con il cuore buono però, non avevo intenzioni malvage.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non doveva, voleva.
> Ma in realtà ero solo un orco.
> Ma con il cuore buono però, non avevo intenzioni malvage.


 
conte, ti riuscirà difficile crederlo, ma io ero seria

non stavo sfottendo

pensaci


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> conte, ti riuscirà difficile crederlo, ma io ero seria
> 
> non stavo sfottendo
> 
> pensaci


Ma neanch'io sai, io non sfotto mai nessuno eh?
Ripeto per me è andata in un certo modo e vedrò di recuperarmi in curva eh?


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2010)

Aggiornamento.
Sono stressata. Anche se gli ho detto chiaramente che è finita, Antonio non molla la presa e si fa tre sedute di psicoterapia a settimana. Francesco è disperso a Praga. Ora si è svegliato il mio migliore amico - quelo che mi invidiava tanto Magenta - che si è dichiarato all'improvviso. Quando gli ho detto che non mi pareva il caso, mi ha risposto "perle ai porci". Sottointeso che la perla fosse lui.

Tutti a me, gli sbalestrati. 
Me ne vado al mare con una mia amica e fanc*lo tutti.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento.
> Sono stressata. Anche se gli ho detto chiaramente che è finita, Antonio non molla la presa e si fa tre sedute di psicoterapia a settimana. Francesco è disperso a Praga. Ora si è svegliato il mio migliore amico - quelo che mi invidiava tanto Magenta - che si è dichiarato all'improvviso. Quando gli ho detto che non mi pareva il caso, mi ha risposto "perle ai porci". Sottointeso che la perla fosse lui.
> 
> Tutti a me, gli sbalestrati.
> Me ne vado al mare con una mia amica e fanc*lo tutti.


 e se invece la perla fossi tu e i porci antonio, francesco, l'amico e chi non sa rispettare gli altri e le loro esigenze?

Antonio va dal terapista e non si rassegna.
Francesco è fuori a godersi il viaggio.
L'amico si dichiara quando meno dovrebbe.

E margherita? 
cosa vuole, cosa fa, come si sente?
Marghe, vattene a mare e divertiti con l'amica. Goditi il sole e spegni il telefono. Fatti un numero solo per mammà (quelle muoiono di crepacuore, mannaggia a loro) e gli altri lasciali a casetta. E riposati. Tra un mesetto si vedrà. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento.
> Sono stressata. Anche se gli ho detto chiaramente che è finita, Antonio non molla la presa e si fa tre sedute di psicoterapia a settimana. Francesco è disperso a Praga. Ora si è svegliato il mio migliore amico - quelo che mi invidiava tanto Magenta - che si è dichiarato all'improvviso. Quando gli ho detto che non mi pareva il caso, mi ha risposto "perle ai porci". Sottointeso che la perla fosse lui.
> 
> Tutti a me, gli sbalestrati.
> Me ne vado al mare con una mia amica e fanc*lo tutti.


E fatti una sanissima storietta una te e una la tua amica.
Le ho sempre adorate quelle storiette lì che nascono e muoiono in una spiaggia:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2010)

Certo. Mi manca pure.
(Tra l'altro all'inizio ho letto "fatti una storiella con la tua amica") :singleeye:


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Certo. Mi manca pure.
> (Tra l'altro all'inizio ho letto "fatti una storiella con la tua amica") :singleeye:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflggi mi ci voleva!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento.
> Sono stressata. Anche se gli ho detto chiaramente che è finita, Antonio non molla la presa e si fa tre sedute di psicoterapia a settimana. Francesco è disperso a Praga. Ora si è svegliato il mio migliore amico - quelo che mi invidiava tanto Magenta - che si è dichiarato all'improvviso. Quando gli ho detto che non mi pareva il caso, mi ha risposto "perle ai porci". Sottointeso che la perla fosse lui.
> 
> *Tutti a me, gli sbalestrati. *
> *Me ne vado al mare con una mia amica e fanc*lo tutti*.


Quoto.
Abbronzati:up:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Uno rifiutato che risponde * a dare le perle ai porci* è strepitosa:carneval::carneval:
ma che gente c'è in giro??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Uno rifiutato che risponde *a dare le perle ai porci* è strepitosa:carneval::carneval:
> ma che gente c'è in giro??


 Che oltretutto non è un'affermazione che giochi a suo favore... :carneval:


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2010)

Qua i confini dell'assurdo galoppano....


----------



## lorelai (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se invece la perla fossi tu e i porci antonio, francesco, l'amico e chi non sa rispettare gli altri e le loro esigenze?
> 
> Antonio va dal terapista e non si rassegna.
> Francesco è fuori a godersi il viaggio.
> ...



Applauso.


----------



## Margherita84 (29 Luglio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Applauso.


Quoto!
A fra un pò!


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se invece la perla fossi tu e i porci antonio, francesco, l'amico e chi non sa rispettare gli altri e le loro esigenze?
> 
> Antonio va dal terapista e non si rassegna.
> Francesco è fuori a godersi il viaggio.
> ...


 non vedo però perchè definire Francesco un porco...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non vedo però perchè definire Francesco un porco...


Ah le donne...
Ho le tasche piene di perle, MM.
Continuano a tirarmi le loro perle in testa.
Cosa io abbia fatto loro non si sa.
Ma porco mondo cane.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah le donne...
> Ho le tasche piene di perle, MM.
> * Continuano a tirarmi le loro perle in testa.*
> Cosa io abbia fatto loro non si sa.
> Ma porco mondo cane.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Non sono perle ma pallini di una doppietta:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non sono perle ma pallini di una doppietta:carneval:


Ah e io che pensavo di essere un porco:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> .....(Tra l'altro all'inizio ho letto "fatti una storiella con la tua amica") :singleeye:


 
avevo letto la stessa cosa :unhappy:

meno male che ho letto te prima di postare un vaffanzum :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Uno rifiutato che risponde *a dare le perle ai porci* è strepitosa:carneval::carneval:
> ma che gente c'è in giro??


e chiediamocelo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Qua i confini dell'assurdo galoppano....


si, ma ci vengono addosso :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non sono perle ma pallini di una doppietta:carneval:


o palline di pecora :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah le donne...
> Ho le tasche piene di perle, MM.
> *Continuano a tirarmi le loro perle in testa.*
> Cosa io abbia fatto loro non si sa.
> Ma porco mondo cane.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 Fattici una collana e regalala alla più meritevole


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non vedo però perchè definire Francesco un porco...


 bè, nemmeno l'amico, a ben guardare!! Ma era per dire che non intendo 'regalare le perle ai porci' come l'amico che regala perle e lei rappresentante i porci, ma all'inverso!! Lei ha le perle in mano e loro sono i 'porci' ovvero coloro che non se le meritano. 
generalizzo, ma onestamente francesco non ne esce male, hai ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fattici una collana e regalala alla più meritevole


Che idea.:up::up::up:


----------



## giobbe (31 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Certo. Mi manca pure.
> *(Tra l'altro all'inizio ho letto "fatti una storiella con la tua amica")* :singleeye:



	 	 Anch'io avevo letto la stessa cosa! 

 É un caso? 

 Ascolta un cretino: dovremmo incontrarci al mare io te e la tua amica. :carneval:


----------



## Margherita84 (23 Agosto 2010)

Tornata... rilassata... e con più casini di prima.  

Pensavo di stare bene. Sono uscita con Francesco e ci sono stata da dio, ma qualcosa non va. Mi sento come se mi avessero tagliato un braccio e a volte avverto un senso di colpa sordo e diffuso. 

Che non so da cosa sia provocato, visto che Antonio, che ho rivisto per impegni inevitabili, non mi suscita più chissà cosa a parte un vago senso di rimpianto.

Insomma, oscillo tra indifferenza, senso di colpa e rimpianto.
Mi sa che sono un pò depressa.
Forse ho solo sbattuto il muso contro l'età adulta.
Fa male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Tornata... rilassata... e con più casini di prima.
> 
> Pensavo di stare bene. Sono uscita con Francesco e ci sono stata da dio, ma qualcosa non va. Mi sento come se mi avessero tagliato un braccio e a volte avverto un senso di colpa sordo e diffuso.
> 
> ...


 Vivere fa male ...ma fa anche bene ...infatti è la cosa a cui teniamo di più.
Sei confusa.
Devi ascoltarti sul serio.
Ma per ascoltarti hai bisogno di silenzio.
E ...hai bisogno di non aver paura del silenzio.

La conosci?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpVtgJyCtkk​


----------



## Sid (23 Agosto 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Tornata... rilassata... e con più casini di prima.
> 
> Pensavo di stare bene. Sono uscita con Francesco e ci sono stata da dio, ma qualcosa non va. Mi sento come se mi avessero tagliato un braccio e a volte avverto un senso di colpa sordo e diffuso.
> 
> Che non so da cosa sia provocato, visto che Antonio, che ho rivisto per impegni inevitabili, non mi suscita più chissà cosa a parte un vago senso di rimpianto.


ma magari... è ora di guardare davanti, senza Antoni e senza Franceschi...


----------



## Margherita84 (23 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ma magari... è ora di guardare davanti, senza Antoni e senza Franceschi...


Ci stiamo lavorando...


----------



## lorelai (23 Agosto 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ci stiamo lavorando...



Brava.
Secondo me hai bisogno di fare un po' di pulizia 
Parola di quasi-coetanea uscita da storia luuunga.


----------



## occhio (25 Agosto 2010)

Antonio mi pare ovvio cerca in te una madre dove consolarsi
tu da "madre" inconsapevole ti fai prendere dai sensi di colpa 
devi liberarti di Antonio a tutti i costi


----------



## Margherita84 (25 Agosto 2010)

occhio ha detto:


> Antonio mi pare ovvio cerca in te una madre dove consolarsi
> tu da "madre" inconsapevole ti fai prendere dai sensi di colpa
> devi liberarti di Antonio a tutti i costi



Razionalmente non fa una grinza. Vista da dentro, da come ci sto male, è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Ma in qualche modo devo tirarmene fuori...

Purtroppo mi rendo conto di avere un grosso problema a gestire i sensi di colpa. Sempre avuto. Regalo dell'educazione ricevuta. 

...evviva.


----------



## occhio (25 Agosto 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Razionalmente non fa una grinza. Vista da dentro, da come ci sto male, è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Ma in qualche modo devo tirarmene fuori...
> 
> Purtroppo mi rendo conto di avere un grosso problema a gestire i sensi di colpa. Sempre avuto. Regalo dell'educazione ricevuta.
> 
> ...evviva.



c'è un modo ... colpevolizzare
devi iniziare a dividere le persone che ti vogliono bene da quelle che non te ne vogliono e essere vicino solo alle prime allontanando senza timore le seconde 
devi analizzare tutte le cose fatte da Antonio e concepire che il suo atteggiamento è quello di una persona che non ti ha voluto bene 
è un lavoro che richiede concentrazione ripetersi le cose durante la giornata ricordare sentire il dolore l'umiliazione il senso di abbandono 
così te ne libererai


----------



## Margherita84 (10 Novembre 2010)

Ho appena chiusto, credo per sempre, con Antonio.
Ma l'ho fatto in un modo che mi imbarazza.

Dieci giorni fa gli dico che non posso più uscire con lui perchè i miei sentimenti sono cambiati e non credo di amarlo più. Piango, lo imploro di lasciarmi ancare perchè quando esco con lui sto male e mi sembra di prenderlo in giro. Mi chiedei di pensarci. Io gli dico che non ne ho bisogno. Lui insiste. Gli dico ok.

Però il pensiero di richiamarlo e dirgli "sai che c'è? avevo ragione. non ti amo più" mi sembra ridicolo. Oggi lo becco in chat, prendo il coraggio a due mani e gli apro la finestra. Lui mi chiede a che punto sono con le mie riflessioni. Io gli dico che i miei sentimenti sono cambiati e gli chiedo di parlarne di persona. Lui rifiuta. Non vuole nemmeno che lo chiami (comprensibilmente) figuriamoci vederci (lui mi aveva costretto a vederci dopo avermi detto che mia vrebbe lasciata e io cie ro stata mailissimo) e mi dice che sono una vigliacca. 

E' vero, mi sento una vigliacca. Sapevo che aprendo la chat sarebbe finita così. In realtà, avevo paura dela sua reazione se gleil'avessi detto in faccia e avevo anche paura di cedere ancora ai suoi ricatti morali.
Però ora mi sento una merda gifantesca. :unhappy:

CHE SCHIFO!!!!! SCHIFO SCHIFO SCHIFO!!!!!!!


----------



## Margherita84 (10 Novembre 2010)

Schifo! Schifo schifo schifo!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Schifo! Schifo schifo schifo!



Qualche volta bisogna proteggersi.
Ha prevalso il tuo istinto di conservazione.

Con calma, credo in poco tempo, potrai sentirti in colpa e magari scusarti, spiegare.
Ma devi sentirti bene.
A quanto ho capito, questa storia non ti stava facendo bene.
Coraggio.

Ci sono cose ben peggiori


----------



## Margherita84 (10 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Qualche volta bisogna proteggersi.
> Ha prevalso il tuo istinto di conservazione.
> 
> Con calma, credo in poco tempo, potrai sentirti in colpa e magari scusarti, spiegare.
> ...


Ah, i sensi di colpa non me li sono mai fatta mancare.
In ogni caso immagino ch tu abbia ragione. E ora comunque non posso farci niente.

...uff. Via il dente...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ho appena chiusto, credo per sempre, con Antonio.
> Ma l'ho fatto in un modo che mi imbarazza.
> 
> Dieci giorni fa gli dico che non posso più uscire con lui perchè i miei sentimenti sono cambiati e non credo di amarlo più. Piango, lo imploro di lasciarmi ancare perchè quando esco con lui sto male e mi sembra di prenderlo in giro. Mi chiedei di pensarci. Io gli dico che non ne ho bisogno. Lui insiste. Gli dico ok.
> ...


 
scusa margh,
tu lo lasci
lui ti trattiene
tu ci pensi e ti confermi nella correttezza della decisione di passare entrambi oltre
lui non accetta di parlarti al tel.
non accetta di incontrarti
è refrattario ai messaggi telepatici (altrimenti avrebbe preso atto da un pezzo della realtà)

che strada ti rimaneva?

un graffito sul muro di fronte a casa sua non credo sarebbe stato preferibile

pensa solo che dovevi uscirne
e uscendone tu consenti anche a lui di passare oltre


----------



## Sid (11 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa margh,
> tu lo lasci
> lui ti trattiene
> tu ci pensi e ti confermi nella correttezza della decisione di passare entrambi oltre
> ...


Margherita cara, quoto Amore mio, perchè non sarei stata tanto incisiva.
Cosa avresti dovuto fare ancora....?
Si è comportato da struzzo, ma tu mica gli potevi tirare fuori la testa dalla sabbia con la forza.
Hai solo aspettato che prendesse un attimo aria


----------



## Margherita84 (11 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Margherita cara, quoto Amore mio, perchè non sarei stata tanto incisiva.
> Cosa avresti dovuto fare ancora....?
> Si è comportato da struzzo, ma tu mica gli potevi tirare fuori la testa dalla sabbia con la forza.
> Hai solo aspettato che prendesse un attimo aria


:'-)
Ragazze, avete ragione.
Credo che sia impossibile uscire in modo indolore da una situazione del genere.
E' che mi sento davvero in colpa per non essere riuscita - non aver voluto - affrontarlo.
Ci provavo da mesi e tutte le volte ne uscivo sconfitta. Mi sembrava di essere legata ad un elastico.
Ma penso che qualcosa per cui sentirmi in colpa, visto il mio carattere di merda e quello della controparte, l'avrei trovato comunque. :unhappy:


----------



## Alispezzate (13 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> :'-)
> Ragazze, avete ragione.
> Credo che sia impossibile uscire in modo indolore da una situazione del genere.
> E' che mi sento davvero in colpa per non essere riuscita - non aver voluto - affrontarlo.
> ...


Io credo che la cosa importante sia aver avuto il coraggio di chiudere questo capitolo della tua vita. Non rimproverarti: ogni scelta ha il suo prezzo e secondo me la tua scelta è quella giusta


----------



## Margherita84 (13 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Io credo che la cosa importante sia aver avuto il coraggio di chiudere questo capitolo della tua vita. Non rimproverarti: ogni scelta ha il suo prezzo e secondo me la tua scelta è quella giusta


Sì, sono sballottata ma sto bene. Respiro.
E ho ripreso ad avere voglia di alzarmi dal letto la mattina.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (14 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Sì, sono sballottata ma sto bene. Respiro.
> E ho ripreso ad avere voglia di alzarmi dal letto la mattina.


Bene, Mag, brava.

Ficcati bene in testa la classifica da oggi:
- primo posto: Margherita
- secondo posto: zona di sicurezza intorno a lei
- terzo posto: tutto il resto, compreso Francescantonpieralessandro.


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Bene, Mag, brava.
> 
> Ficcati bene in testa la classifica da oggi:
> - primo posto: Margherita
> ...


Ottimo consiglio....


----------



## Margherita84 (17 Novembre 2010)

Aggiornamento.
Sto bene, bene, bene!   :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento.
> Sto bene, bene, bene!   :carneval:



:up:


----------



## Margherita84 (25 Dicembre 2010)

Carissimi...
...buon Natale a tutti!

Ed è davvero un buon Natale. A quasi due mesi da quando ho detto basta...
..ho appena comprato un biglietto del treno Milano-Firenze.

Vado a passare il Capodanno dal mio Francesco. 
Vedendolo tutti i giorni, ho capito che quella che mi ero presa per lui era molto più di una cottarella per mancanza di attenzioni.
Gli ho chiesto scusa per come l'ho trattato, lui mi ha perdonata.

Siamo usciti insieme e...
...sono innamorata cotta!

Niente più menate, musi lunghi, paturnie da sopportare. 
E' un altro mondo! Non pensavo si potesse stare bene così!

E volevo ringraziare tutti voi, che mi avete tenuto compagnia in un momento per me molto doloroso.

UN BUON 2011 A TUTTI!
Tenete duro!  :singleeye:


----------

